# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC 218 : Perdus de recherche

## ineeh

Mise à jour :

Il est dispo chez votre dealer habituel :


Au menu, test de R.U.S.E et de Starcraft, et les "notes" de la Gamescom

http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC218.html

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## Buite

Je tremble... J'ai des sueurs froides... Je commence a voire trouble!! Il me faut ma dose de CPC!!!!!

----------


## ShinSH

Il sort le 3 septembre, pour cause de couverture de la gamescom.

----------


## Buite

Je vais pas tenir 24h de plus!!! Je me consume de l'intérieur!!!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Il sort le 3 septembre, pour cause de couverture de la gamescom.


Ce qui veut dire qu'il devrait être livré dans la journée non ? Au pire demain matin... Ou alors tu entends par là qu'il sera chez l'imprimeur le 02 et que donc il sortira de la presse le 03 et donc plutôt le 05 chez nous ?  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il sort le 3 septembre, pour cause de couverture de la gamescom.


Merci.
Je patienterai donc...











Moi.

----------


## ineeh

Je sais pas pour vous, mais je pense qu'avoir le sommaire et la une permettrait d'atténuer un peu mes symptômes de manque  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tamppus

Je sais pas si c'est normal mais la je le tiens entre mais mains, je viens tous juste de l'acheter... Qu'il est beauuu

----------


## Buite

J'ai peur du contraire moi!
Après je ne vais pas dormir de la nuit à force de me ressasser les titres, et demain au boulot je ne serrai pas frais.

Si on demander au gouvernement de nous faire un congés CPC. A chaque sortie de CPC une journée de congé pour des Canard méritant!

---------- Post ajouté à 11h25 ----------

Tamppus tu l'a??

---------- Post ajouté à 11h26 ----------

une preuve??  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Tamppus

Oui je lès... ai-je le droit de le scan pour l'afficher ?

Ben de toute façon sa veux pas scanné. Mais je les vraiment même que se matin quand je suis partis voir si il y était quand je les trouvé il y en avait qui était déchiré et pas à la bonne place en plus...

----------


## Buite

Au moins l'endroit ou il y a écris 218.

Et une preuve de vie ou alors on appelle les flics et Boulon!

Nous ne négocierons pas! ::ninja::

----------


## Tamppus

Convaincue ?

J'espère pas avoir fait de connerie en le montrant... :tired:  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> http://a.imageshack.us/img690/2685/cpcp2001.jpg
> 
> Convaincue ?
> 
> J'espère pas avoir fait de connerie en le montrant...


Villeneuve d'Ascq ?

----------


## Buite

Nous sommes satisfait! Nous n'engagerons pas les hostilités 

Se soir je prierai pour toi Tamppus!

Je cours à la maison de la presse!

----------


## Tamppus

Hein ? non pas villeneuve d'Ascq. Pourquoi ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

V'là la couverture de retour de vacances.  ::ninja:: 
"Dans un univers rationnel, jamais ce numéro n'aurait dû exister." Ça donne envie.  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

Buite et Tamppus : pourriez-vous, pour le bien de nos yeux fatigués, mettre des "ça" à la place des "sa", et des "ce" à la place des "se" et des ...

On est un peu orthographe-nazis par ici, mais comme beaucoup de choses, si ça fait un peu bizarre la première fois, c'est ensuite très agréable.

Et merci pour le scan  :;): , ça fait envie.

----------


## Cedski

Y a pas que ça qui fait mal aux yeux chez Tamppus (mais son pseudo n'est-il pas qu'une immense faute d'orthographe ?)... 
"Je les !"  ::O: 

Bon à part ça je file chez mon tabac-presse préféré d'ici peu...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tiens c'est pas la même couv que celle hébergée sur le site ?

----------


## ineeh

Une contrefaçon de Canard PC ???
Mais que fait la police ? Ah ben oui, elle perquisitionne chez Mamie Zinzin  ::ninja:: 

Vite il faut appeler HADOPI et titine Albanel !

Edit : merci pour le scan

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'inconvénient d'avoir l'E3 et la gamescom à suivre, c'est que les 3-4 numéros CPC liés se ressemblent tous à ressasser les mêmes jeux...
Bon on y peut rien, c'est vrai.

----------


## Lezardo

Oh ! La couv fait toute tristounette a coté de celle du numéro précédents.
Sinon je suis triste de ne pas voir ni mafia 2 ni Red Orchestra 2 mentionné sur le couv.  :Emo:

----------


## Thomasorus

Mais fait donc le sommaire au lieu de nous scanner des images d'une résolution dégueue !!  ::o:

----------


## Tamppus

Et bien désoler d'avoir un orthographe désastreux. Je vais essayer de faire de mieux. 

Et puis Cedski en quoi mon pseudo est -il une faute ?

----------


## Mephisto

Heu, Monsieur Chat est toujours en vacances ou il a abusé de l'herbe à chat ? 
Nan parce que la couv' fait un peu cheap là, contrairement aux dernières que l'on a eu, c'est un gros retour en arrière. Entre l'énorme bandeau rouge et l'étoile jaune du bas de la page, ça fait peur.  :tired: 


Mais si c'est bien la bonne couv', je l'achèterais quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Buite

> Buite et Tamppus : pourriez-vous, pour le bien de nos yeux fatigués, mettre des "ça" à la place des "sa", et des "ce" à la place des "se" et des ...
> 
> On est un peu orthographe-nazis par ici, mais comme beaucoup de choses, si ça fait un peu bizarre la première fois, c'est ensuite très agréable.
> 
> Et merci pour le scan , ça fait envie.


Excuse moi.

Canard Pc nous couvre-t'il si je met le feu au point presse de ma rue, où il n'y a pas le numéro 218 de CPC? ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

C'est de l'humour pourri.


Bon j'ai le numéro entre les mains... Ce mag n'est qu'un gigantesque brouillon ! Scandaleux !!!!!!!!


[/COLOR]


> Heu, Monsieur Chat est toujours en vacances ou il a abusé de l'herbe à chat ? 
> Nan parce que la couv' fait un peu cheap là, contrairement aux dernières que l'on a eu, c'est un gros retour en arrière. Entre l'énorme bandeau rouge et l'étoile jaune du bas de la page, ça fait peur. 
> 
> 
> Mais si c'est bien la bonne couv', je l'achèterais quand même.


  :haha: 

S'il n'y avait que la couv' !!

----------


## Mephisto

> Bon j'ai le numéro entre les mains... Ce mag n'est qu'un gigantesque brouillon ! Scandaleux !!!!!!!!


Euh, tu peux développer ? Qu'est ce qui se passe, maquette foireuse ? Textes pas corrigés ?

----------


## Tamppus

Bah en fait c'est comme si tu avais une page de bloc note ouverte devant toi. Moi personnellement je trouve cela original et puis ils disent pourquoi c'est comme ça.

----------


## freredarme

Le numero 218 du 3 septembre disponible aujourd'hui le 2 septembre ?
On fait un saute dans le futur sans le savoir là ^^'

Je verrai demain ce qu'il en est du magazine.
Par contre, la couverture montrer ci-dessus est la vrai ?

----------


## Mephisto

Ben il semblerait ouais.  :tired:  Et apparemment le reste du magazine est du même acabit, j'espère que Casque ( vu que lui semble pas avoir disparu :crosstopic ::):  va communiquer rapidement là-dessus, sinon ça va partir en sandale. :breton:

----------


## ineeh

Brice H. a confondu la rédac avec un camp de roms et les a expulsés, et Quark XPress en roumain ça le fait pas ?

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est quoi cette référence à Villeneuve d'Ascq sur la couv'  :tired:  ?

----------


## Cedski

> C'est quoi cette référence à Villeneuve d'Ascq sur la couv'  ?


Moi j'ai cru que c'était la Villeneuve, ghrand quartier grenoblois bien connu. Mais non, ouf ! (On aurait pu avoir VRAIMENT peur de leur santé)


Par contre j'aurais juste une petite suggestion à leur faire, enfin dès leur retour, enfin s'il reviennent un jour, c'est que leurs polices font quand même vieillot. Vu que leurs pièces jointes sont en docx, il pourrait passer à du Colibri (oui, j'aime bien la police colibri).

----------


## Ashraam

Et R.U.S.E a pris quelle note ?

----------


## Buite

On ne va pas spoiler quand même?

----------


## bigoud1

> C'est quoi cette référence à Villeneuve d'Ascq sur la couv'  ?


Retour de cologne.
Ils prirent un raccourci qu'ils n'auraient jamais du prendre...

----------


## Airwalkmax

Passer par Villeneuve d'Ascq pour revenir vers Paris, quand on revient de Cologne ?  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Passer par Villeneuve d'Ascq pour revenir vers Paris, quand on a bu de l'eau de Cologne ?


Oui oui, ça paraît pas aberrant.

----------


## bigoud1

> Passer par Villeneuve d'Ascq pour revenir vers Paris, quand on revient de Cologne ?


Bo tu connais pas les détours raccourcissant  ::huh::   ::P: 
Et puis çà fais pas un si gros détour

----------


## aRthuR bRown

Il y a déjà des abonnés qui l'ont reçu?

----------


## asfel

Idem je l'ai entre les mains, acheté dans mon carrouf habituel.
Non je en spoilerais pas.
Mais je confirme, c'est un véritable scandale (mais personnellement j'adooore, on dirais le manuel de je ne sais plus quel jeu ( fallout 1/2 ?? ou un truc post-apo), bref tu tout bon  ::P: 

Par contre un peu inquiet pour la suite... :WTF:

----------


## Lezardo

> Par contre un peu inquiet pour la suite...


Par rapport a quoi ?

----------


## Projet 154

Raaah il sort demain (sauf pour les chanceux), le jour de mon anniv'.  :tired: 

Et cette couv' fait envie.  :Bave:

----------


## Narm

> Il y a déjà des abonnés qui l'ont reçu?


Pas pour ma part...




> Par contre un peu inquiet pour la suite...


Ce teasing de fou  ::|: 
CPC à perdu son procès contre Heden et doit se séparer d'une partie de l'équipe  :Emo:  ?

----------


## Tyranya

Y a que la couv' qui fait envie en fait ...

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Par contre un peu inquiet pour la suite...


Surtout que le sous-titre "dans un univers rationnel jamais ce numéro n'aurait du exister" ça fait un peu flipper.

Je pense que je vais le recevoir demain mais il est question de quoi quand tu dis "je suis un peu inquiet pour la suite" (parce que c'est un peu bizarre de voir aucune activité sur le forum des membres de la rédaction. Crosstopic "Disparition de la rédaction")?

----------


## asfel

> Surtout que le sous-titre "dans un univers rationnel jamais ce numéro n'aurait du exister" ça fait un peu flipper.
> 
> Je pense que je vais le recevoir demain mais il est question de quoi quand tu dis "je suis un peu inquiet pour la suite" (parce que c'est un peu bizarre de voir aucune activité sur le forum des membres de la rédaction. Crosstopic "Disparition de la rédaction")?
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/img/couv/couv_Canard_PC_218.jpg


Ben vi c'est ça en fait...

Vrai disparition, annonce déguisée, thèse conspirationiste...mystère  ::O:

----------


## M.Rick75

En fait, ils sont peut-être juste perdus dans les années 80:
Appel au don Pour un projet de Canard PC top Secret !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pas pour ma part...
> 
> 
> 
> Ce teasing de fou 
> CPC à perdu son procès contre Heden et doit se séparer d'une partie de l'équipe  ?


Dans ce cas je pense que justement on aurait eu un message de la rédac.

Pour ma part dans le genre alarmiste je suis plus embêté pour Boulon qui semble avoir sur le forum un coup de moins bien  ::): .
Vivement que je reçoive ce numéro tient.

----------


## Robix66

> Dans ce cas je pense que justement on aurait eu un message de la rédac.
> 
> Pour ma part dans le genre alarmiste je suis plus embêté pour Boulon qui semble avoir sur le forum un coup de moins bien .
> Vivement que je reçoive ce numéro tient.


Boulon avait dit qu'il allait se limiter sur le forum : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=48557

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui oui je sais. Et il ne figurait pas dans l'ours en rédac chef du numéro d'été :aimesefairepeurtoutseul:

----------


## olih

> Boulon avait dit qu'il allait se limiter sur le forum : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=48557


Un Boulon nous manque et tout est dépeuplé  :Emo: .
Ça doit être ça l'impression de vide  :tired: .

----------


## Tyranya

> Et R.U.S.E a pris quelle note ?


7...pages, pour le reste je ne dirai rien. ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> 7...pages, pour le reste je ne dirai rien.


Heureusement qu'il y'a des gens intègres comme toi qui ne cède pas à la pression ...




... Bordeyl je ne rentre pas en terres civilisées avant dimanche, y'a quoi dans ce $&@! de numéro .. Parles !  :tired:

----------


## Lezardo

> ... Bordeyl je ne rentre pas en terres civilisées avant dimanche, y'a quoi dans ce $&@! de numéro .. Parles !


Il y a tout ca:
http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC218.html

----------


## Darkath

> Il y a tout ca:
> http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC218.html


Nan mais ça c'est ce qu'on veut nous faire croire, il y'a évidemment quelque chose de pas net avec ce canard là.

----------


## Xùn

Ahah, j'aime cette ambiance paranoïaque qui squatte le forum.
Bon en tout cas, jour J, il me faut ce canard.

----------


## scriba

Hop là, récupéré en maison de la presse, bah, c'est quoi ce délire les gars ? Perso j'opte pour la blague (bon à 4€30 c'est pas donné) parce que les articles sont trop bien écrits quand même. Le reste c'est de la mise en page, qui a du prendre du temps en plus, chapeau.  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je l'aurais ce soir et je suppose que les 7 pages de RUSE sont dues à la comparaison avec l'autre jeu de str du moment...

----------


## Anonyme871

Ahouch, pas de test de mafia II  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

L'édito est magnifique !  ::P:

----------


## Narm

Reçu ce matin et ça change agréablement !
C'est vrai que dans un univers rationnel à un tel numéro n'aurait aucune chance de voir le jour !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pffff rien dans la boîte  :Emo: 

COmbien de pages sinon ? 64 toujours, malgré la Gamescom ?

----------


## Narm

> Pffff rien dans la boîte 
> 
> COmbien de pages sinon ? 64 toujours, malgré la Gamescom ?


Yep  ::):

----------


## Lezardo

Reçu ce matin aussi mon 1er numéro d'abonné  :Emo: 
V'la es pages de la gamescon. Digne des document top secret de l'US army.  ::XD:: 
Oui il y a bien 64 pages et le quatrième de couverture est superbe.
@fandebouvard: Nan je suis déçu aussi pas de mafia 2 mais au vu de l'état de la rédaction ca n'a rien de surprenant...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin là, pas de test de Mafia 2 ça craint un peu je trouve. Du coup faudra attendre encore 15 jours avant d'avoir l'avis définitif de la rédac' sur ce jeu.

----------


## kaldanm

> Ouais enfin là, pas de test de Mafia 2 ça craint un peu je trouve. Du coup faudra attendre encore 15 jours avant d'avoir l'avis définitif de la rédac' sur ce jeu.


Pas besoin de test, sur l'affiche du jeu y'a marqué "quand le jeu video depasse le cinéma". Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés !

Plusieurs fois !

----------


## LaVaBo

> V'la es pages de la gamescon. Digne des document top secret de l'US army.


Bientôt sur wikileaks, CPC 219




> Pas besoin de test, sur l'affiche du jeu y'a  marqué "quand le jeu video depasse le cinéma". Tu peux y aller les yeux  fermés !
> 
> Plusieurs fois !


Je vais rarement au ciné les yeux fermés...

----------


## Goji

Han je kiffe les premières pages… typo nawak, mise en page à l'arrache… j'ai hâte d'avoir un peu de temps pour passer à la lecture à proprement dit  ::): 
En tous cas bravo, j'adore ce genre de conneries  ::):

----------


## Froyok

"Faut rester groupé les gars !
_ ?
_Groupirte !
_Ha ! Groupirte !"

 ::XD::

----------


## znokiss

On pourrait pas changer le titre du topac ? "Numéro 218 : de bons renseignements..."

----------


## Froyok

La part contre, le coup des agrafes...



La dernière fois ça allait pour le numéro d'été, mais pour le 216 c'était limite. Bah pour le 218 elle m'est carrément venue dans les mains la double page centrale. Sans forcer !
Bon ça tombe bien c'est l'article sur Ruse et je m'en fout.

----------


## Tamppus

Idem et je suis même tombé sur un qui était lacéré...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mea culpa, je l'ai bien reçu, juste le facteur qui était à la bourre...
Juste feuilleté, mais l'édito et la mise en page sont énormes.
C'est nawak, j'adore.

EDit: purée le teasing du 219 avec New Vegas  :Bave:

----------


## Goji

> Mea culpa, je l'ai bien reçu, juste le facteur qui était bourré...


C'est la malédiction du facteur, ça :
"Oh mon nouveau CPC ! allez je vous paye un coup pour fêter ça !
- Bon d'accord, mais un seul, hein ? *hips*"

Sinon pareil que Froyok, le feuillet central n'est pas attaché au reste.
Vous pouvez balancer le nom de l'imprimeur, j'irai lui passer les couilles au Pentone.

----------


## olih

Le précieux vient de tomber dans ma boite aux lettres, mon premier en tant qu'abonné !  :Emo: .

----------


## guillaumeb86

J'aime ce numéro concept  :;):

----------


## Anon26492

Mouais, ça passe bien, mais faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude.

Surtout certains articles où, au final, on apprend que dalle sur le jeu. Tant qu'à faire, autant libérer de la place pour de l'information.

----------


## olih

Ce Canard est vraiment un scandale  :^_^: .

----------


## ineeh

C'est pas un scoop ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Kami93

Bordel c'est un vrai scandale ce CpC. Pas de ristourne pour ce foutage de gueule ?? !!! :drapeaubreton:

----------


## LaVaBo

Bof, le coup de la pizza était bien pire. Sur L4D en plus  ::o: , alors qu'on avait très peu d'infos sur le jeu à ce moment.

----------


## scriba

> La part contre, le coup des agrafes...
> 
> 
> La dernière fois ça allait pour le numéro d'été, mais pour le 216 c'était limite. Bah pour le 218 elle m'est carrément venue dans les mains la double page centrale. Sans forcer !
> Bon ça tombe bien c'est l'article sur Ruse et je m'en fout.


Ah tiens, moi aussi la page centrale s'est ôtée de suite, juste en tournant les pages.  ::(:

----------


## Flubber

> La part contre, le coup des agrafes...
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/f/9/e210e19c658ae...3fff8916tt.jpg
> 
> La dernière fois ça allait pour le numéro d'été, mais pour le 216 c'était limite. Bah pour le 218 elle m'est carrément venue dans les mains la double page centrale. Sans forcer !
> Bon ça tombe bien c'est l'article sur Ruse et je m'en fout.


Idem pour le 218 les autres avant pas de soucis. Je l'ouvre et pouf la page tombe.

----------


## dalgwen

Ce numéro, extirpé de ma boite aux lettres il y a  une heure, est tout simplement génial.
Visiblement, la rédaction s'essaye au buzz, j'adore.
Je prédis le retour de la rédaction dans 5 jours, vu la petite mention écrite à la verticale sur ce qu'on peut qualifier d'édito.

----------


## asfel

> Ah tiens, moi aussi la page centrale s'est ôtée de suite, juste en tournant les pages.


Ca doit être lié à la particularité de ce numéro parce que moi aussi.
On peut se le faire échanger si on le renvois ?  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h39 ----------




> Ce numéro, extirpé de ma boite aux lettres il y a  une heure, est tout simplement génial.
> Visiblement, la rédaction s'essaye au buzz, j'adore.
> Je prédis le retour de la rédaction dans 5 jours, vu la petite mention écrite à la verticale sur ce qu'on peut qualifier d'édito.


Courrier/Edito daté du 29/08/2010 et j+5 = 03/09/2010 date sortie officiel CPC 218 comme indiqué, donc non je ne pense pas.

----------


## dalgwen

> Courrier/Edito daté du 29/08/2010 et j+5 = 03/09/2010 date sortie officiel CPC 218 comme indiqué, donc non je ne pense pas.


Ah oui je n'avais pas vu le truc comme ça. Je l'ai lu comme (J+5 sortie officielle canard pc, tout attaché ), c'est à dire 5 jours après la sortie, mais au final je pense que tu dois avoir raison.

Et sinon, pour moi aussi les pages du milieu se détachent rien qu'en feuilletant.

----------


## Lezardo

> Ah oui je n'avais pas vu le truc comme ça. Je l'ai lu comme (J+5 sortie officielle canard pc, tout attaché ), c'est à dire 5 jours après la sortie


Oui je l'avais compris de cette façon aussi. 
Et sinon je ne peux que me joindre a vous au sujet des pages qui se barre ::'(:  Un problème général chez l'imprimeur certainement on risque d'être tous logé a la même enseigne.

----------


## Goji

La bite au Pentone j'vous dis.

----------


## keulz

CPC 218, le Elemental des magazines  ::): 
Brad a remplacé Boulon ???  ::ninja::

----------


## Xùn

Ce numéro est un SKANDAL!  ::wub:: 
Mais oui, on se rappellera : "Des notes, pitié, ce n'étaient que des notes".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Génial !




> le quatrième de couverture est superbe.


Ouais je languis trop  ::): .




> Mouais, ça passe bien, mais faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude.


En attendant le suspense demeure.

Il va falloir fouiller maintenant, voir si des indices sont dissimulés dans les textes.

************

Sinon concernant le fichier cap0265.wav, je suis heureux de voir revenir lors de la création des personnages l'option "might" ou "magic" qui était présente dans les opus précédents et justifiaient le titre de la licence.

Et sinon si une interview par Boulon ressemble à ça, il n'y a pas à s'étonner si des tueurs à gage ont été appelés pour se débarrasser de lui.

----------


## Rabbitman

Il manque un bout de texte sur l'encadré de la dernière page de test de Ruse (bon, vu que de toute façon elle n'est pas agrafée, ce n'est pas trop grave, mais quand même ::P: ).

----------


## guillaumeb86

> Ah tiens, moi aussi la page centrale s'est ôtée de suite, juste en tournant les pages.


Bon je crois que ça le fait pour tout le monde en fait  ::sad::

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est peut-être un indice caché sur la disparition de la rédac !

----------


## M.Rick75

Purée, vu chez mon burelier et pas encore dans ma boite aux lettres. Je croise les doigts dans la prise en l'espérant pour le week-end.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est peut-être un indice caché sur la disparition de la rédac !



Bien joué Peter, l'enquête touche à sa fin ! On va devenir célèbres !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ca doit être lié à la particularité de ce numéro parce que moi aussi.
> On peut se le faire échanger si on le renvois ?


Bof, ils vont l'offrir en téléchargement dans 2 semaines hein ^^

Bon, ils sont à donf sur RUSE pour un stress-test du multi.  ::|:

----------


## Velgos

Bravo les gars, c'est un beau numéro. Cimer.

----------


## bigoud1

Oh ben merde...  ::O:  Pareil pour la page centrale, à peine ouvert le mag et de façon délicates...

----------


## gnak

Pas mal le mag qui nous la joue Blair Witch.

----------


## Pym

Ptain, vous êtes fou !  :^_^: 
C'est quoi cette démonstration de portenawak ? 

Et en presse papier en plus ! Quand je pense qu'il y en a qui s'acharnent à essayer de faire "original" ou "différent" sur le net...

----------


## Cedski

Vous n'avez pas pensé à l'hypothèse vraiment farfelue qu'ils étaient vraiment à l'arrache ??

Tsss, aucune imagination...  ::|:

----------


## laskov

Non c'est trop bien ordonné pour que ce soit le cas reste que ça fait IN le brut de décoffrage autant dire du omar boulon sans filet....

----------


## Despairados

Oh putain l' "article" sur HoMM6 (ouais ranafout' du nouveau nom), juste excellent involontairement.  ::wub:: 

Du coup on comprend mieux la mystérieuse disparition de la rédac, m'est avis qu'ils doivent être coulés dans du béton dans une cave glauque sous les locaux d'Ubi.  :;): 

Bon pour un premier numéro en tant qu'abonné ça fait tâche, mais bon je me serai bien poilé, ça rattrape un peu le coup.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Oh ben merde...  Pareil pour la page centrale, à peine ouvert le mag et de façon délicates...


Pareil.

Le coup des notes pourquoi pas, mais c'est pénible à lire je trouve, ca vient de la police peut-être, ou la disposition.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Dommage pour le titre du topic

Perdus de recherche: 118 218

----------


## Cedski

> Pareil.
> 
> Le coup des notes pourquoi pas, mais c'est pénible à lire je trouve, ca vient de la police peut-être, ou la disposition.





> Par contre j'aurais juste une petite suggestion à leur faire, enfin dès  leur retour, enfin s'il reviennent un jour, c'est que leurs polices font  quand même vieillot. Vu que leurs pièces jointes sont en docx, il  pourrait passer à du Colibri (oui, j'aime bien la police  colibri).


 ::):

----------


## Ashraam

Idem pour la page centrale. Sinon, ce numéro est vraiment un must have (omg la partie sur la gamescom), et je ne regrette pas du tout d'avoir bravé la foule de petits jeunes en pleine rentrée ce matin pour le trouver ^^

Sinon plutôt dubitatif concernant le test de Starcraft 2, 

Spoiler Alert! 


assez fade au final (rien sur certains aspects négatifs tels que le lan, la coop, le scénar linéaire et convenu...) ni sur certains autres aspect plus que positifs (tels que l'éditeur). Alors évidemment, on ne peut qu'être d'accord concernant la question : 'A quoi bon faire un test de Starcraft 2?'. En tout cas, sur la forme, ce test est malgré tout bien mené, original a lire, et met le doigt sur certaines problématiques (notamment la gourmandise du jeu et les 3 premières missions). 

Cependant, j'aurais bien aimé voir O. Boulon traiter le sujet ; ça aurait peut être permis d'éviter de la boulette genre : 'Comme _dans Syndicate, ou plus récemment, Dawn of War2, on peut acheter différentes améliorations pour ses troupes grâce à l'argent que rapporte chaque mission réussie'_.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai l'impression que le 8/10 n'est pas la note du rédacteur du test, mais une moyenne entre celle qu'il aurait mis, et celle qu'aurait mis le reste de la rédac.



Edit : Il y a bien deux choix obligatoires de missions dans SC2 non ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pas mal le mag qui nous la joue Blair Witch.


Comparer cette œuvre totale à cette merde de BW... Quelle honte !
C'est bien simple, j'ai acheté CPC, je suis rentré chez moi, je me suis assis sur le saint-siège, j'ai fait caca. Le reste n'est que poussière.

----------


## halfy

Bravo pour la forme Vintage/Fanzine: un vrai numéro PUNK.
(Alternance de bons articles (M&MH6) et de foutage de gueule (CIV5))

A la place de l'agraphe qui saute, j'aurais juste mis une épingle à nourrice.

Rentrée réussi...

----------


## Desole

Bravo pour ce numéro.

L'idée de faire cette retranscription live plutôt que de juste réécrire les communiqué de presse qu'on à déjà pu voir un peu partout sur le net est juste brillante. Je me demande juste comment les gens qui achète le mag pour la première fois vont prendre la chose.

Félicitation aussi à Monsieur Chat pour la maquette qui malgré le style brut de décoffrage à du quand même bien se prendre la tête.

----------


## Fdragon

Moi je sais où sont les rédacs manquants, chez l'imprimeur, à dégrafer toutes les pages centrales. 
Très bon numéro, putain, need Ruse °-°

----------


## Nono

Pour l'instant je n'ai lu que l'article sur Blazblue, et je suis déception. Je comptais sur celui-ci pour combler mon retard sur les mécanismes des jeux de baston depuis 1993. Résultat : je n'ai absolument pas compris un traitre mot de l'article. Je vais le relire, mais je sais que je vais forcément buter sur tous les expressions anglaises trop vaguement expliquées.

Je sais qu'il faudrait plus un dossier qu'un test pour tout expliquer, mais dans ce cas il aurait peut-être fallu se contenter du minimum technique syndical pour le test, et du coup faire un texte un peu plus digeste.

----------


## Darkath

> Edit : Il y a bien deux choix obligatoires de missions dans SC2 non ?


3



Spoiler Alert! 


Tosh ou nova
Protoss ou Colons
sous-terrain ou plateforme

----------


## XWolverine

'tain, l'était pas dans la boite aux lettres, moi, aujourd'hui  ::(: 
J'aurais jamais du déménager, le débit internet divisé par 8, les transports beaucoup plus long et maintenant, le pire, l'inadmissible, le CPC dans la boite avec 1 jour de retard  :Emo:

----------


## Ashraam

Spoiler Alert! 


 _'Le joueur peut effectuer les missions proposées dans l'ordre qu'il le souhaite, même s'il ne s'agit pas de réels embranchements puisque (à une exception près) chaque missions devra être accomplie pour boucler l'histoire'_



A trois exceptions près alors non ?

----------


## Thomasorus

> Pour l'instant je n'ai lu que l'article sur Blazblue, et je suis déception. Je comptais sur celui-ci pour combler mon retard sur les mécanismes des jeux de baston depuis 1993. Résultat : je n'ai absolument pas compris un traitre mot de l'article. Je vais le relire, mais je sais que je vais forcément buter sur tous les expressions anglaises trop vaguement expliquées.
> 
> Je sais qu'il faudrait plus un dossier qu'un test pour tout expliquer, mais dans ce cas il aurait peut-être fallu se contenter du minimum technique syndical pour le test, et du coup faire un texte un peu plus digeste.


 ::sad:: 

Je pensais avoir été clair pourtant.  :Emo:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Pour l'instant je n'ai lu que l'article sur Blazblue, et je suis déception


Bah moi, pareil mais pour Guild Wars 2. C'est moi ou l'article est plein de vide et d'erreurs ?

Ce n'est pas 2 mais 4 classes qui étaient dispo(dont une qui n'avait jamais été présentée avant), la démo ne durait pas 20 mais 40 minutes, sur les 2 pages consacrées au jeu il doit y avoir un (voire deux à tout casser) paragraphe d'infos... Et parler de "démo plutôt limite" quand on voit tout ce qu'il était possible d'y tester... Mais c'est sûr, fallait y rester plus de dix minutes.

Il aurait peut-être mieux valu consacrer ces 2 pages à autre chose plutôt que de pondre ce truc qui n'apporte rien. Moi qui suis d'habitude le premier à vanter le fait que Canard PC au moins, c'est pas plein de vent, contrairement aux autres mags papiers, j'avoue que ça me fait me poser des questions.

Sinon, rien à voir, mais chez moi également la page centrale s'est fait la malle.

----------


## pins

Pareil pour la page centrale !

Sinon le numéro  ::wub:: 
Et pour l'article sur Bioshock Infinite, c'est exactement et précisément ce que je voulais lire. Probablement le jeu que j'attends le plus, même plus que diablo3 alors que je passe encore des heures sur le 2.

Ah et sinon le test de boulon sur heroes m'a fait pleurer de rire  :^_^:  :^_^:  Le jeu m'intéresse pas des masses mais alors l'article je l'ai trouvé HILARANT  ::wub::

----------


## Grouiiik

Idem pour la page centrale.

Et les notes de la gamecom sont énormes ! (Might an Magic Heroes 6  :B): )

----------


## Woulfo

Mwai. Nous servir ce mag avec l'augmentation du prix ça le fait pas je trouve.

Y avait quand même quelques articles sympa (RUSE, Bioshock Infinite, M&MH 6, FF XIV) mais y avait des mauvais trucs aussi comme Guild Wars 2, le test de Starcraft II pas convaincu : je l'ai trouvé chiant à lire (c'est qu'un avis hein). 

Et chez moi aussi la page centrale a volé. Mais je pense pas que c'est de la faute de la rédac" là. 

Je veux bien qu'on fasse des trucs expérimentaux mais que ça reste expérimental alors.

----------


## Euklif

Ha, les réfractaires du changement...
C'est pas comme si c'était servit à chaque numéro non plus, relax. Une fois dans temps en temps, c'est agréable d'avoir un peu autre chose. Quitte à ce que ça nous plaise pas toujours. Non?

----------


## Woulfo

> Ha, les réfractaires du changement...
> C'est pas comme si c'était servit à chaque numéro non plus, relax. Une fois dans temps en temps, c'est agréable d'avoir un peu autre chose. Quitte à ce que ça nous plaise pas toujours. Non?


Ben si ça me plait pas non je suis pas content. Ce qui est normal aussi nan ?

Si j'aime pas je vais pas dire :"ouah c'est trop beau c'est trop bien j'adore".

Là je suis juste déçu. C'est pas pour ça que je vais pas continuer à acheter le mag mais je préfère le faire savoir : pour moi c'est le plus mauvais numéro de l'année. C'est tout.

----------


## Darsch

*Faut aller garotter celui qui agrafe mal les mags, fût-ce que celui-ci soit une machine.
*

La page centrale s'est barrée toute seule à l'ouverture du mag.


.

----------


## Rom1

> Je sais qu'il faudrait plus un dossier qu'un test pour tout expliquer, mais dans ce cas il aurait peut-être fallu se contenter du minimum technique syndical pour le test, et du coup faire un texte un peu plus digeste.


T'as ça qui peut aider : 

http://www.monsieurlam.com/2009/02/2...guide-du-noob/

et ça : 

http://kenbogard.fr/?page_id=72 

Avec des lexiques qui expliquent un paquet de truc  :;):

----------


## Gwargl

Pour ma part, j'ai apprécié le changement. Je trouve d'habitude les previews dans les grandes conventions extrêmement laxatives car on y apprend pas grand chose sur le jeu final. On fait juste des spéculations à partir de ce que l'éditeur propose.
Je préfère lire des avis sur des jeux qui ont été testé de bout en bout. En plus pour les jeux les plus attendus, on trouve tout sur le net (le test du bout de démo sur pad 360 en moins).

Dans ce numéro, on n'apprends quand même quelques trucs mais pas trop (faute de l'éditeur, de l'alcool toussa) mais c'est drôle. Il aurait fallu faire un numéro en odorama avec une odeur de saucisses au curry pour nous faire encore plus vivre l'ambiance de cette convention dans la peau d'un journaliste CPC.

Après les goûts et les couleurs...

----------


## Lezardo

> Ben si ça me plait pas non je suis pas content. Ce qui est normal aussi nan ?
> 
> Si j'aime pas je vais pas dire :"ouah c'est trop beau c'est trop bien j'adore".
> 
> Là je suis juste déçu. C'est pas pour ça que je vais pas continuer à acheter le mag mais je préfère le faire savoir : pour moi c'est le plus mauvais numéro de l'année. C'est tout.


Oui et tu as raison de dire que tu n'aimes pas, si il y a un topic pour chaque mag c'est bien pour une raison, nos avis positifs ou négatifs sont lu par la rédac et probablement discuté par moment.
Personnellement j'aime bien le numéros mais j'avoue m'être fais la réflexion sur le fait que c'était tout même osé (risqué) de sortir le premier mag de la rentré avec l'augmentation du prix comme ça. 
Maintenant j'ai hâte de voir dans les jours prochains le final de cette histoire pourquoi avoir fait ca sous couvert que la rédac a soit disant disparu a mon avis on va rire  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Hum, vous devez être nombreux à être proches de vos sous. L'augmentation je m'en suis pas rendu compte, c'est en vous lisant que je m'en souviens...

----------


## Anonyme871

+1 bande de sales pauvres.

----------


## Narm

Même chose, je me suis pas rendu compter de l'augmentation vu que je suis abonné  ::ninja:: 

Par contre quand j'ai vu le prix sur l'image de couverture, ma première réaction a été "C'est un numéro spécial ?" avant de me souvenir de ladite augmentation  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Euklif

> Ben si ça me plait pas non je suis pas content. Ce qui est normal aussi nan ?


C'est sur mais c'est surtout ta dernière phrase qui m'avait fait tiquer.
Pour qu'un changement que t'aime puisse arriver, faut bien qu'ils soit tenté à un moment ou un autre. Pour ma part, j'ai pas le mag dans les mains (et ce mois-ci ça risque d'être compromis en plus) mais je sais que j'apprécie grandement ce coté "tentative de l'extrême" du mag. Même si parfois, comme toi, ça ne me plait pas forcément (genre la rubrique casual de Sonia que je trouve assez mal foutu).

----------


## UltimPingouin

Pareil, la page centrale se détache. Sinon, il n'y a pas de test d'elemental, et il est même pas annoncé dans le prochain numéro. Vous avez définitivement lâché l'affaire devant le bide monumental ?

----------


## halfy

Perso, ce numéro est sauvé par la forme. Pour le fond... Ben c'est la rentrée.
Exemple du petit encart sur CIV5. Les infos lues sont sympas...Si nous sommes à 1 an de la sortie du jeu mais sans rapport avec les preview et AAR qui fleurissent ça et la.
A contrario de la vrai actu avec M&MH6; les premiers mécanismes du gameplay décrits etc....
Bioshock; superbe avec une peinture du critique mouton (le point final mégalo comme cerise sur le gateau)

La forme est dans l'audace et c'est reussi. Je suis pas un ecrivailleur mais je pense que c'est hyper dur à faire, déjà ne  plus pouvoir  se réfugier dans les "trucs" habituels.

C'est élégant, car justement c'est du "one shoot"; mais perso, j'encourage l'équipe à "délirer" de nouveau sur autre chose.
Par contre ne pas sacrifier le fond...

J'ai cité (avant de lire l'édito) une attitude PUNK, j'enfonce le clou: l'esprit d' Alain Pacadis est passé à la rédac donner de ses nouvelles; apparement il va bien...

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Moi aussi ma page centrale s'est barré !  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai cité (avant de lire l'édito) une attitude PUNK, j'enfonce le clou: l'esprit d' Alain Pacadis est passé à la rédac donner de ses nouvelles; apparement il va bien...

----------


## jpjmarti

Bravo pour le vrai renouvellement de ces pages un peu gonflantes et marronnières où l'on visite sans y être des "foires-expos". Cela revenait souvent et tendait vers le pensum. Là c'est amusant comme tout !

----------


## XWolverine

:haha:  reçu 1 jour en retard, mais ma page centrale tient, moi  :;):

----------


## Nomad

> Ben si ça me plait pas non je suis pas content. Ce qui est normal aussi nan ?
> 
> Si j'aime pas je vais pas dire :"ouah c'est trop beau c'est trop bien j'adore".
> 
> Là je suis juste déçu. C'est pas pour ça que je vais pas continuer à acheter le mag mais je préfère le faire savoir : pour moi c'est le plus mauvais numéro de l'année. C'est tout.


Ca va c'est pas la mort non plus !

C'était même assez marrant, pour une fois que je ne lis pas le sujet consacré au mag avant de l'acheter, j'ai été agréablement surpris et j'ai bien rigolé en lisant la première page.

Ensuite les articles sont quand même là et il n'y a aucune peine à trouver l'information que l'on cherche. C'est dans l'esprit et ça reste divertissant et c'est aussi le but de cette bande d'idiots.

Tant que cet esprit sera là, je ne me vois déserter ni ce forum, ni arrêter d'acheter ce mag.

Bref, j'ai énormément apprécie et je n'ai pas fini de lire. 

Merci à la rédac pour ces petites surprises  :;): 

Ca m'a rappelé l'épisode de la pizza  ::P: 

Ca fait du bien de voir qu'il y a encore des personnes qui osent foutre le bordel. Ras le bol du tout beau tout gentil tout plat de ces années merdiques.

Sinon bonne nouvelle :

Chez mon vendeur de journaux : 
"b'jour z'avez le nouveau CPC ?"
" heu...non tout vendu"
"wabon"

2eme :
Anxieux :"b'jour z'avez le nouveau CPC ?"
"non tout vendu !" 
 ::(: 

3eme : 
" CPC BORDEL ?"
" oui regardez derrière vous"
" HOP l'avant dernier !!!"

Vous en avez pas sorti beaucoup ou c'est quoi l'histoire ?

---------- Post ajouté à 13h50 ----------




> reçu 1 jour en retard, mais ma page centrale tient, moi


Ah tiens moi aussi et je crois même qu'elle l'était déjà avant de l'ouvrir !!

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bravo pour le vrai renouvellement de ces pages un peu gonflantes et marronnières où l'on visite sans y être des "foires-expos". Cela revenait souvent et tendait vers le pensum. Là c'est amusant comme tout !


Exactement. En général je m'emmerde à lire les dossiers E3 et cie. Là c'est ludique et drôle. Bien joué  :;):

----------


## Darkfire8

> Et chez moi aussi la page centrale a volé. Mais je pense pas que c'est de la faute de la rédac" là.


Pareil.. ca doit pas être une coincidence... surtout que je l'ai reçu comme ça

Bon moi je fais parti des râleurs par contre et je trouve abusé de payer plus cher pour un magasine qui est complètement à chier ce mois ci... franchement si ça reste de ce niveau les mois prochains je vais vraiment regretter de m'être abonné y a deux semaines. Voila je suis énervé mais le coup du magasine qui t'explose les yeux alors qu'un stagiaire te ferais une meilleure mise en page en 1h ça ma soulé... surtout si c'est fait exprès!
Par contre je ne veux parler seulement de la première partie après le reste c'est comme d'hab sympa à lire et tout à part les images pas vraiment droles des news hardware mais bon on est habitué maintenant  :;): 

Pas de news de Medal of honor encore? Snif!

Je suis un peu méchant je suis désolé mais au fond je vous aime toujours! Sauf si vous restez dans ce style là pour l'année qui vient c'est sur  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pour ceux qui ne parlent pas polonais, le google trad du Spieprzaj dziadu de l'article The Withcher 2 me donne un joli 

Spoiler Alert! 


Fuck vieil homme

.

Classe.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pas de news de Medal of honor encore?


:froyok-award:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca ferait un bon titre de suite, "Medal of Honor Encore".

----------


## Nono

> Je pensais avoir été clair pourtant.


Faudrait que je le relise, mais voilà ce que j'ai en à peu près déduit : _"Au delà des quatre comportements de base du jeu de baston à la Street Fighter II, on peut se tirer d'un combat de pleins de façons différentes"_

Déjà en le relisant pour chercher les mots sur lesquels je bloquais, ça me parait plus clair. Faut dire j'ai beaucoup de retard dans le domaine aussi...

Message à Sébum : Si tu te demandes encore pour qui tu as écrit ton article sur Starcraft 2, y'a moi déjà. Je continue ma lecture, mais d'ores et déjà, on sent que tu prends tes distances par rapport aux fans et aux détracteurs. Et c'est cool. Je tente un "Merci d'avance" avant d'opèrer une rotation "écran/canard".

----------


## Jolaventur

> Exactement. En général je m'emmerde à lire les dossiers E3 et cie. Là c'est ludique et drôle. Bien joué


Ouai c'est bien trouvé, c'est drôle, ça change et c'est sympa à lire.
ça fait un peu reportage de guerre décousu.

L'introcduction j'en pleure encore!

----------


## Raddi

> j'en pleure encore!


Faut pas exagérer mais effectivement ça change et c'est paradoxalement très agréable à lire. D'habitude je survole ce genre de comptes-rendus et là je me suis surpris à tout lire d'une traite. Bien joué.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Très bonne idée cette mise en page. J'ai juste survolé le canard pour l'instant (et lu le très bon article de Sébum sur SC2) mais je vais bien m'y replonger. Et en effet comme dit par les autres, ça permet d'éviter de se coltiner trop de compte rendus de salons à la suite jusqu'à la gerbe.

----------


## yamasoutra

Bonjour,
Quelle déception  que ce numéro 218 ,vous qui savez dénoncer
Les foutages de gueule et bien là vous en avaient commis un magistrale. Cela tombe très mal juste le numéro qui subit la hausse(8.60€/mois tout de même les gars) et tout cela après un
un numéro 217 de très bonne qualité.
La je pense qu’il fallait faire l’impasse et ne sortir que celui du 16 septembre 
Quitte à le majorer à 6 €.
Pourquoi l’a-t-il acheté me direz vous ? J’aime non j’aimais sans condition votre journal 
Quand il sort en kiosque il atterrit sur ma pile de magazine systématiquement.
Il est globalement le plus riche en rédactionnel un peu ésotérique coté blague qui
A mon avis sont parfois réservée soit au plus avertis soit à usage interne et dans ce cas là c’est Bof !!!!.
Mon premier travail à été de scotcher toutes les pages les agrafes se sont tirées à la Première lecture.
On risque pas de se rattraper avec les page matos qui sont réduites à leur plus simple expression.
Conclusion vous nous devez soit de meilleurs explications que la page 3 soit 4.3€ sinon cela s’appelle du vol ou du foutage de gueule suivant vos expressions favorites .
*Dans le cas contraire changez de métier je ne vous regretterai pas
Un très ancien et fidèle lecteur fraichement sexagénaire 
Salutation

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon puisque tout le monde y va de son petit avis, allons-y gaiement  :Cigare:  

L'idée m'a vraiment plu. A part quelques polices un peu pénibles à lire, le format des articles est carrément sympa, on sent bien le bordel que semble représenter un événement comme la Gamescom pour les journalistes. A ce titre, je pardonne d'ailleurs les deux-trois bourdes que d'autres auront remarquées mieux que moi (vu que du feu pour ma part...). Pis de toute façon c'était drôle, même si à la limite (à la limite hum, pas en-dehors) du too much sur la fin de l'article Might & Magic. (Wait... On est d'accord, c'est pas véridique quand même ?  :tired: )

Le test de Starcraft 2 m'a enchanté. Sébum a très justement ciblé le ou plutôt les "publics" du jeu (dans "public", je mets aussi ceux qui le fuiront coûte que coûte) et écrire le test en conséquence a dû être un peu chocolat... Mais il s'en sort parfaitement. Et au final, on sent bien que la note est complètement justifiée, ou du moins assumée. 
J'aurai aussi retenu celui de Blazblue, qui m'a à peu près autant assommé qu'une thèse sur l'Observation de l'intrication Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen sur des structures supra-quantiques par induction à travers un cristal transuranien non linéaire d'une impulsion à Longueur d'Onde Extrême (LOE) à partir d'un réseau source à verrouillage de mode . 
C'est vachement compliquée la baston en fait ! Faut dire aussi que les jeux de combats et moi, ça fait 32, donc bon. Mais attention hein, je me suis pas emmerdé, c'était super intéressant. 

Sinon, c'est tout. J'ai préféré ce numéro au précédent.

Edit : après vérification, j'ai aussi mon petit souci de Gaston Lagrafe.

----------


## Artheval_Pe

J'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle version. Bon, on apprend pas toujours énormément de choses sur les jeux, mais beaucoup de previews sont vraiment très amusantes à lire. C'est vraiment différent de ce qu'on peut lire d'habitude. Et vu les délais qu'ils ont eu, je pense qu'on ne peut pas trop leur en vouloir d'avoir préféré verser dans le drôle plus que dans l'informatif ^^.

La preview de Black Ops est bien plus marrante en sachant que "le démonstrateur" était en fait une productrice qui ressemblait effectivement à Mr Bidochon version emo obèse avec des piercings.

"savater ce journaliste moldave qui met trois plombes à poser ses questions" (c) Guy Moquette => Priceless ^^




> Pas de news de Medal of honor encore? Snif!


rédacteur de* 01 net* : "La présentation de Medal of Honor ? Ah, je me suis fait chier."

Plus clairement, la présentation Gamescom de Medal of Honor c'était Greg Goodrich et sa barbe montrant 20 minutes de rail-shooting en hélicoptère. Si je me souviens bien, c'est Moquette qui s'y est collé et il s'est fait chier lui aussi. C'est bourrin, on bute à peu près tout ce qui passe dans le viseur et même s'il y a moyen de crever si vraiment on n'est pas doué, ça avait l'air trèèès facile.

Ah, et étant donné que Medal of Honor est pour le reste un FPS qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec cette séquence qu'on a vu, la Gamescom n'a pas apporté grand chose si ce n'est "Y'a au moins du railshooting un peu lourdaud et répétitif pendant une vingtaine de minutes et c'était qu'une partie de la mission, soupir".

Petit extrait là : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xeo...igh_videogames

----------


## gnouman

Dite j'ai reçus le numéro et comme je suis nouvellement abonné j'aimerais savoir où trouve t'on le fameux numéro de "Référence Client" ?  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Dite j'ai reçus le numéro et comme je suis nouvellement abonné j'aimerais savoir où trouve t'on le fameux numéro de "Référence Client" ?


J'ai jamais été abonné à cpc mais si c'est comme pas mal de revue il doit être emballé dans un papier plastique fin, le numéro doit s'y trouver.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Dite j'ai reçus le numéro et comme je suis nouvellement abonné j'aimerais savoir où trouve t'on le fameux numéro de "Référence Client" ?


Sur le papier plastique.

----------


## gnouman

Oui ok mais encore.  ::P:

----------


## olih

Marrant je me pose la même question.

----------


## dalgwen

J'ai fini le numéro et je l'ai adoré.
Le coté à l'arrache ne survit pas à la deuxième lecture, j'ai vraiment le sentiment qu'il a fallu du temps pour adopter un style et une construction comme celle là. Ou alors je me fais doublement avoir en voyant un gros travail sur quelque chose de fait n'importe comment.
Qu'importe. Le principal c'est que ça me plait. Et en plus bravo ! J'adore me faire surprendre.

Merci Sébum pour ton article sur Starcraft 2. Non seulement j'ai aimé le style, mais en plus j'ai eu le sentiment d'être parfaitement ciblé par le test, puisque je suis un "hésitant" et que j'ai besoin de me faire convaincre pour l'achat. Bref exactement l'angle d'attaque que j'espérais.

----------


## gnouman

Marrent parce que moi tout le début du magazine m'a fait penser a ce livre là au niveau de la mise en page autre :House of Leaves






Enfin c'est pas les pages les plus ressemblante mais bon.  ::P:

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Excellent numéro, mais je tiens surtout à prendre mon élan et à jeter violemment mon admiration à la face de Sébum.
Sébum, je me permet de te vouvoyer et de te dire que vous avez du talent, Monsieur.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Exactement. En général je m'emmerde à lire les dossiers E3 et cie. Là c'est ludique et drôle. Bien joué


J'approuve également, je suis d'habitude dans le même cas !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bonjour,
> Quelle déception  que ce numéro 218 ,vous qui savez dénoncer
> Les foutages de gueule et bien là vous en avaient commis un magistrale. Cela tombe très mal juste le numéro qui subit la hausse(8.60€/mois tout de même les gars) et tout cela après un
> un numéro 217 de très bonne qualité.
> La je pense qu’il fallait faire l’impasse et ne sortir que celui du 16 septembre 
> Quitte à le majorer à 6 €.
> Pourquoi l’a-t-il acheté me direz vous ? J’aime non j’aimais sans condition votre journal 
> Quand il sort en kiosque il atterrit sur ma pile de magazine systématiquement.
> Il est globalement le plus riche en rédactionnel un peu ésotérique coté blague qui
> ...


Cette mise en page doit dissimuiler un code. 
Voyons...
_
Bonjour quelle les hausse un la quitte pourquoi quand il a mon..._

Non, ce n'est pas ça.

Il faut que je trouve ! L'avenir des membres de la rédaction, entre les mains fraîchement sexagénaires de ce vil psychopathe kidnappeur, repose entièrement sur mon intellect !

Ah merde.

----------


## gun

Magajine super... STOP.
Humour excellent... STOP.
Mise en page brut et idées brillante STOP.

Ce message s'auto-supprimera dans 30 minutes.


Petite dédicace a Guy Moquette qui m'a bien fait marrer avec la preview des Star Wars entre autres. Kiss.

----------


## Logan

> Magajine super... STOP.
> Humour excellent... STOP.
> Mise en page brut et idées brillante STOP.
> 
> Ce message s'auto-supprimera dans 30 minutes.


30 minutes. Allez, hop ! Disparaît petit message.

----------


## Bolo

Dieses Magazin ist ein Meisterwerk. Danke schön. :;):

----------


## Jojo Mordicus

La première page est tellement EPIC.

----------


## yamasoutra

> Cette mise en page doit dissimuiler un code. 
> Voyons...
> _
> Bonjour quelle les hausse un la quitte pourquoi quand il a mon..._
> 
> Non, ce n'est pas ça.
> 
> Il faut que je trouve ! L'avenir des membres de la rédaction, entre les mains fraîchement sexagénaires de ce vil psychopathe kidnappeur, repose entièrement sur mon intellect !
> 
> Ah merde.


Je vais t'aider pourtant à voir ton activité sur ce forum t'es un érudit.
Ce numéro 218 m'a déçu énormément j'ai donc souhaité avec mon petit niveau réagir.
Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction.
Un peu comme ces gens qui font la queue trois jours avant la sortie du dernier produit Apple,si Steve Jobs 
leur propose une merde à brancher en USB pouvu qu'il y ait la petite pomme en logo tant pis si ça pue !

----------


## halfy

> Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
> qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction.


Ben justement c'est une blague. Un exercice de style, un délire...
Perso j'ai aimé et j'ai essayé de dire pourquoi.

J'ai compris que tu étais en colère mais j'ai pas vraiment compris ce qui te fait conclure à un foutage de gueule. Pourrais tu me donner 2 ou 3 exemples que je comprenne.

----------


## Woulfo

Non mais y a la moitié qui surkiff parce que c'est CANARD PC.

Si ça aurait été un autre mag' de jeu zauraient râlé. :tired: 

Mais bon en même temps, y a que Canard PC pour faire ça aussi... ::P:

----------


## guillaumeb86

> Ben justement c'est une blague. Un exercice de style, un délire...
> Perso j'ai aimé et j'ai essayé de dire pourquoi.
> 
> J'ai compris que tu étais en colère mais j'ai pas vraiment compris ce qui te fait conclure à un foutage de gueule. Pourrais tu me donner 2 ou 3 exemples que je comprenne.


+1
Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas voulu faire un numéro fake comme Chronicart  :^_^: 
http://www.chronicart.com/webmag/article.php?id=1451

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce numéro nécessite, c'est vrai, un effort d'adaptation, une sorte de changement d'angle. Bon, tout le monde n'est pas forcément prêt à faire cet effort d'adaptation, en plus on s'habitue facilement au formatage et au prémâchage. Là il est nécessaire de mâcher soit-même, parfois assez ardemment.

Mais blâmer la rédaction parce que l'on refuse de faire cet effort, c'est peut-être se tromper de cible. Au fond, le Canard aime dérouter régulièrement ses lecteurs et sortir occasionnellement des sentiers battus. On le sait et on l'accepte en l'achetant.

Quoi qu'il en soit, même s'il s'agit d'un exercice de style différent, il est dur de parler de foutage de gueule. Y'a du y avoir une sacrée masse de travail derrière.

De toute façon, un bon gag comme ça restera certainement unique. Il perdrait tout son sel s'il était répété.

Ah, il va falloir que je songe à me faire rembourser la double page de je ne sais quel numéro sur laquelle était posée une tranche de pizza.




> Je vais t'aider pourtant à voir ton activité sur ce forum t'es un érudit.


Sans objet. Ça fait longtemps que je sais que mon intelligence est très moyenne (la révélation fut dure) et je compense par du flood. Je vais faire comme si cette remarque n'était pas une agression.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Conclusion vous nous devez soit de meilleurs explications que la page 3 soit 4.3€ sinon cela s’appelle du vol ou du foutage de gueule suivant vos expressions favorites .
> *Dans le cas contraire changez de métier je ne vous regretterai pas
> Un très ancien et fidèle lecteur fraichement sexagénaire 
> Salutation


Quand on ne supporte plus le changement, on appelle ça vieillir. Ah merde... Tu nous le dis juste à la fin... Je dois plus être tout jeune non plus...

----------


## Okxyd

Roh tout cet enculage de mouche pour une mise en forme originale sur *un seul et unique numéro*, alors certes c'est pas terrible niveau contenu c'est même plutôt naze quand on lit ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur COD Black OPS là où vous auriez quand même pu aller creuser après la présentation pour en savoir plus sur le SDK par exemple, ou encore les 2 pages sur GW2 qui était carrément inutiles.
On a rien eu sur RO 2 ou Rift non plus par exemple ce qui est vraiment dommage, la partie Hardware est une blague.

Bref un numéro audacieux mais un numéro à l'arrache, ou alors vous n'avez pas assez de talent pour combiner vos idées avec les informations que vous avez récolté (j'exclus Boulon de cette remarque car en plus d'être un gros faux cul je trouve que seuls ses articles ont été vraiment drôles, originaux et informatifs jusqu'au bout notamment sur Bioshock 2 et M&MH 6).

----------


## jojozekil

> Pour l'instant je n'ai lu que l'article sur Blazblue, et je suis déception. Je comptais sur celui-ci pour combler mon retard sur les mécanismes des jeux de baston depuis 1993. Résultat : je n'ai absolument pas compris un traitre mot de l'article. Je vais le relire, mais je sais que je vais forcément buter sur tous les expressions anglaises trop vaguement expliquées.
> 
> Je sais qu'il faudrait plus un dossier qu'un test pour tout expliquer, mais dans ce cas il aurait peut-être fallu se contenter du minimum technique syndical pour le test, et du coup faire un texte un peu plus digeste.


Y a de très bons podcasts sur basgrospoing qui expliquent tout.




> Je pensais avoir été clair pourtant.


Mais nan, t'as été clair. C'est juste que les jeux de castagne, c'est compliqué.  :^_^: 
Félicitations au fait pour avoir été publié. Je lisais l'article et je trouvais que ça ressemblait beaucoup à ce que vous aviez dit du jeu sur BGP. Quand j'ai vu la signature j'ai pigé  :B):

----------


## Miladzeu

> La part contre, le coup des agrafes...
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/f/9/e210e19c658ae...3fff8916tt.jpg
> 
> La dernière fois ça allait pour le numéro d'été, mais pour le 216 c'était limite. Bah pour le 218 elle m'est carrément venue dans les mains la double page centrale. Sans forcer !
> Bon ça tombe bien c'est l'article sur Ruse et je m'en fout.


Même souci avec la double page centrale... pas cool.

----------


## Lezardo

> Roh tout cet enculage de mouche pour une mise en forme originale sur *un seul et unique numéro*, alors certes c'est pas terrible niveau contenu c'est même plutôt naze quand on lit ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur COD Black OPS là où vous auriez quand même pu aller creuser après la présentation pour en savoir plus sur le SDK par exemple, ou encore les 2 pages sur GW2 qui était carrément inutiles.
> On a rien eu sur RO 2 ou Rift non plus par exemple ce qui est vraiment dommage



Non mais arrête aussi tu dis "tout cet enculage de mouche" mais tu t'y met aussi, la pauvre mouche sérieux  ::P: 
Et sinon pour RO2, Rift, Brink etc... Si il y a marqué "Special GamesCom *1ère partie* sur la couv c'est par pour rien un. 
Et d'ailleurs c'est pas plus mal qu'il ne soit pas présent dans ce numéro, je préfère avoir un truc plus consistant pour RO2 pour ne citer que lui dans le prochain numéro plutôt qu'un survol a l'arrache a coup de dictaphone grésillant.

----------


## alx

Ça faisait un petit moment que j'avais pas lu un CPC avec autant de plaisir en le prenant du début à la fin et sans rien avoir envie de zapper.

Merci et bien joué la rédac, surtout si c'était vraiment un bouclage à l'arrache... ou comment transcender les poncifs de conférences.


Bien sûr, je n'ai aucune volonté propre et je dis ça uniquement parce que c'est marqué CPC sur la couv.

----------


## Edell

> Ça faisait un petit moment que j'avais pas lu un CPC avec autant de plaisir en le prenant du début à la fin et sans rien avoir envie de zapper.


^this

Non sérieusement, quand j'achète les CPC de manière générale je ne lis que la moitié des articles ou quasi rien parceque la plupart des jeux ne m'intéressent guère. Là pour la peine j'ai lu chaque article histoire de voir les conneries qui allaient en découler, et c'était bien marrant.

Puis la comparaison avec les moutons d'Apple sera possible quand ils vendront chaque mag dans un packaging design pour 300€. Là c'était au choix un mag ou un kebab, bah au moins je prendrai pas de poids.

----------


## Xùn

> Je vais t'aider pourtant à voir ton activité sur ce forum t'es un érudit.
> Ce numéro 218 m'a déçu énormément j'ai donc souhaité avec mon petit niveau réagir.
> Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
> qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction.
> Un peu comme ces gens qui font la queue trois jours avant la sortie du dernier produit Apple,si Steve Jobs 
> leur propose une merde à brancher en USB pouvu qu'il y ait la petite pomme en logo tant pis si ça pue !


  Oui bien sur, on est tous déçus mais on dit le contraire parce qu’on pense que tout ça est en fait une vaste blague et qu’on aurait l’air cons après d’avoir dit qu’on a pas aimé une blague alors qu’en fait ce n’en était peut-être pas vraiment une. Mais bon qui s’en soucie encore au point où on en est. Et puis le plus important, de toute façon, car tu l’as très bien compris, toi, (on te la fait pas hein), c’est qu’il faut être dans le coup, quoi qu’il arrive.

Bon, sinon, plus sérieusement. Déjà sur la couverture, tu peux lire « Dans un univers rationnel, jamais ce numéro n’aurait dû exister. » Le ton est lancé. Tu ouvres le mag, première page, l’édito. Et là tu comprends que ce numéro va être particulier de par sa description de « chaotique », « contre nature ». Alors tu feuillettes brièvement et tu t’aperçois qu’effectivement, pour la première partie consacrée à la Gamescom, c’est une foire au n’importe quoi avec des notes prises à l’arrache, mais que la deuxième partie du mag avec les test, à venir, etc. est comme d’habitude.
Et tu te mets à lire, et puis à sourire, voir même rire sur certaines conneries. L’article sur The Force Unleashed 2 par Moquette, FF XIV par Kahn Lusth, Might and Magic Heroes 6 par Boulon, et j'en passe. Franchement, entre ça ou des articles bien propres qui nous rapportent pas grand-chose de neuf au final, bah c’est vite vu. Puis j'apprécie d'autant plus car je trouve qu’à travers certaines notes, on arrive quelque part à facilement s’imaginer au milieu du joyeux bordel que devait être le salon et ses multiples présentations. Bref, un numéro bien à part qui se laisse découvrir comme tel.

Après c’est ton droit de ne pas apprécier le coté particulier de ce numéro, mais ne viens pas me sortir que les autres disent avoir aimé juste pour être dans le coup ou je ne sais quelle autre connerie. Inversement, c’est comme si je pensais que  de ton coté, tu dis ne pas avoir aimé juste pour être à part, pour faire ton rebel. Et puis il est beau le rapport avec Apple tiens.

----------


## Nelfe

Personne sait où le Canard PC est vendu dans Langon (33) ? Je vis là-bas maintenant et même à l'espace culturel du Leclerc ils ne l'ont pas, comment vais-je survivre ?  :Emo:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mais putain même si c'est pas une blague je ne vois pas ce que ça a de choquant. C'est quand même pas du niveau des reportages truqués de nos grosses chaînes de télévision qui elles se goinfrent à coup de millions d'euros car les téléspectateurs ont un niveau critique proche du vide des publicités qui paient leurs soit-disant journalistes.

Pfff. Je vous crache à la gueule mon mépris tas de mécréant !

---------- Post ajouté à 09h51 ----------




> 'espace culturel - Leclerc


 :^_^:  Acheté chez Leclerc de toute façon ce serait criminel !

----------


## Anonyme871

> Un très ancien et fidèle lecteur fraichement sexagénaire 
> Salutation


"Je suis vieux donc Je Sais".

----------


## Nomad

> Et tu te mets à lire, et puis à sourire, voir même rire sur certaines conneries. L’article sur The Force Unleashed 2 par Moquette, .


Exact  ::P: 

Mention spéciale à Jean Sarkozy

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Eh les gars, on va se calmer un peu hein, on ne va pas rejouer Israël/Palestine par ici parce que vous ne vous comprenez pas les uns les autres.

----------


## olih

Non mais les questions existentielles sont : 


Spoiler Alert! 


Sebum a t-il trouvé son Saint Graal vidéo ludique tel un Indiana Jones des temps moderne ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Si oui, son esprit (son corps aussi) a-t-il résisté à la découverte ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Son mantra tel _la Litanie contre la Peur_ Bene Gesserit a-t-il suffit à le protéger des dangers de cette contrée étrange ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Quels étaient les êtres qui le suivaient ? Sont ils responsables de la disparition de la rédaction ?

 :Emo: 
Bref de nombreuses interrogations qui nous amènent aux limites de la twilight zone.


 ::ninja::

----------


## gratuitus

Cela doit faire un an et demi que je lis CANARD PC  et j'ai vraiment adoré ce numéro.  ::wub:: 

Premièrement les nouvelles de la gamescon sont vraiment originale et tranchent bien avec les news des sites internet  bien que certaines soient un peu pauvres en infos.

Ensuite les tests de ce numéro sont vraiment géniaux  ::rolleyes::  plus particulièrement celui de stracraft 2 et de blazbablue . 
Celui de R.U.S.E est bon aussi mais un niveau en dessous à mon gout bien que visant (très) justement le jeu .

Voilà CANARD PC 218 je taime et je te le dit , tu resteras le seul l'unique

Spoiler Alert! 


 (ou pas )

 dans ma vie .


Par contre un gros cout de gueule contre la qualité du mag qui depuis plusieurs numéros à tendance, 


Spoiler Alert! 


telle le soutif de certaine copines de footballeurs 	 ::P: h34r:

 à se dégrafer de toute part .... ::sad::

----------


## Shambelle

Parlant de Sébum, d'ailleurs, ce fameux coup d'une carte avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


un cochon volant

, c'est pas une référence à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Duke Nukem Forever

 ?

Edit: Pour M&MH6, une boulette: 

Spoiler Alert! 


les hexagones n'étaient déjà plus présent dans le 4 où des petits carrés étaient utilisé

, c'est donc encore moins récent que ce qui est laissé entendre (et non lié à Ubisoft). Le dernier a en avoir utilisé était le 3.
Et qu'on me sorte pas que personne n'a joué au 4 (ou qu'il n'existe pas)...

----------


## Robix66

> Parlant de Sébum, d'ailleurs, ce fameux coup d'une carte avec 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> un cochon volant
> 
> , c'est pas une référence à 
> 
> ...


Non : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PIyAOGdIrv...ogic+n+pig.jpg

----------


## Okxyd

> Non mais arrête aussi tu dis "tout cet enculage de mouche" mais tu t'y met aussi, la pauvre mouche sérieux 
> Et sinon pour RO2, Rift, Brink etc... Si il y a marqué "Special GamesCom *1ère partie* sur la couv c'est par pour rien un.



Fais chier ! Je suis découvert  ::ninja::  ! Nan mais tfaçon... euh... c'est pas une excuse ! Ils avaient qu'à l'écrire plus gros sur leur torchon ! Moi les pattes de mouche sur la couv' je les lis pas en plus c'est écrit en abregé et tout ! Ah si en plus CPC rédige ses couv en SMS c'est le début de la fin ! CE NUMERO EST UN SCANDALE !!!!

----------


## jojozekil

Quelqu'un sait comment on lit les spoilers sur un iTruc ? Jetez pas de cailloux plizz !

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est rigolo quand j'y repense qu'une licence abandonne les hexagones, au moment où une autre les adopte pour complexifier son gameplay.

Sinon, cette nuit m'est venue l'idée que certains attachés de presse ici présent sont peut-être des multis de membres de la rédac.

(ah, et je sors le l'article sur FFXIV, j'ai bien ri).

---------- Post ajouté à 12h11 ----------




> Quelqu'un sait comment on lit les spoilers sur un iTruc ? Jetez pas de cailloux plizz !


Tu as moyen de "répondre" ou "citer" ? Ca te donne le texte initial avec les balises en toutes lettres normalement.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Putain quelle déception, guildwars 2 sans classe de soigneur !  ::cry:: 
Mais c'est ce que je préfère fais chier.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pareil, mais ce doit être un fond de masochisme qui se manifeste en nous  ::): .

----------


## M.Rick75

Ce numéro manque quand même sérieusement de David Braben (semblerait qu'il fallait le chercher sur le stand microsoft sur un jeu Kinect, ça sent un peu le sapin pour les amateurs de ballade dans l'infini et de commerce spatial).

A voir sur le numéro suivant?

----------


## Artheval_Pe

> là où vous auriez quand même pu aller creuser après la présentation pour en savoir plus sur le SDK par exemple


Ouiiink. Josh Olin ne savait quedalle à ce sujet et ne voulait pas en parler avant le 1er Septembre.




> Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
> qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction


C'est sûr que si vous (je me sens obligé de vous vouvoyer, vous m'excuserez ?) vous attendiez à réellement tout savoir sur les jeux présents à la Gamescom, c'est mal barré.

Mais au delà "d'être dans le coup", c'est quand même un pari intéressant que d'avoir décidé de proposer du divertissement, de la preview drôle ne se prenant pas au sérieux plutôt que de la longue preview lourde informative comme vous pouvez en trouver gratuitement sans problème sur internet. Après, c'est sûr que si vous n'appréciez pas l'humour très spécifique à ce numéro, c'est problématique, mais ils ont au moins eu le courage de proposer quelque chose de différent de tout ce qu'on pouvait trouver ailleurs sur Internet et dans la presse. Ils ont vendu du divertissement plutôt que de l'information. Libre à chacun de se sentir spolié, mais ce ne sont pas non plus des pages de vide : vous ne pourrez les trouver nulle part ailleurs. 

Les previews du numéro E3 par exemple étaient très bien, mais dans beaucoup de cas, on pouvait trouver en vidéo sur Internet ce qu'avaient vu les journalistes et se faire sa propre opinion avant même la sortie du CanardPC les décrivant, ce qui est peut-être au final moins intéressant que les trucs complètement barges qu'ils ont mis dans ce numéro.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Les previews du numéro E3 par exemple étaient très bien, mais dans beaucoup de cas, on pouvait trouver en vidéo sur Internet ce qu'avaient vu les journalistes et se faire sa propre opinion avant même la sortie du CanardPC les décrivant, ce qui est peut-être au final moins intéressant que les trucs complètement barges qu'ils ont mis dans ce numéro.


Mouais. Je ne suis ni pour ni contre concernant ce numéro (je m'en fous en fait) mais si j'achète CPC c'est surtout pour y trouver des infos.
Ca m'évite de perdre mon temps à chercher sur internet, à voir des videos en diapo parce que j'ai une connex de merde et que bien souvent c'est du streaming etc.

----------


## Artheval_Pe

> Ca m'évite de perdre mon temps à chercher sur internet, à voir des videos en diapo parce que j'ai une connex de merde et que bien souvent c'est du streaming etc.


Pour éviter de "chercher" sur internet, on a justement inventé le concept du site d'actu de jeu vidéo qui diffuse tout bien à la suite et ordonne le tout en liant chaque article à la fiche de jeu correspondante. :D (Mais qui en même temps est écrit à la truelle par rapport à la presse écrite parce que quand il faut sortir l'actu dans les dix minutes pour ne pas être à la bourre par rapport au voisin, la recherche lexicale et le sens de la formule partent un peu à la poubelle, malheureusement). Si tu as vraiment une connexion naze à ce point, c'est sûr que ce n'est pas pratique.

Après, je pense qu'ils ont aussi d'autres raisons. Voyez la preview de Torchlight habilement remplie de blabla ? Au risque de me faire haïr par Kahn Lusth pour avoir trahi son secret, c'est aussi parce qu'il n'y avait en fait rien de nouveau à dire à partir de ce qui était jouable à la Gamescom.

----------


## Pourrave

J'ai bien aimé la façon dont a été traitée le dossier Gamescom, non seulement fallait oser mais on se sent vraiment "comme si on y était" ou du moins comment le journaliste l'a vécu

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
> qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction.


Ah oui mais alors non, en fait pas du tout. 





> ces gens qui font la queue trois jours avant la sortie du dernier produit Apple,si Steve Jobs 
> leur propose une merde à brancher en USB pouvu qu'il y ait la petite pomme en logo tant pis si ça pue !


Ca c'est bien vrai par contre.  :B): 




> Les previews du numéro E3 par exemple étaient très bien, mais dans beaucoup de cas, on pouvait trouver en vidéo sur Internet ce qu'avaient vu les journalistes et se faire sa propre opinion avant même la sortie du CanardPC les décrivant, ce qui est peut-être au final moins intéressant que les trucs complètement barges qu'ils ont mis dans ce numéro.


Bah, après si on prend le problème comme ça, c'est sûr qu'on peut trouver sur internet à peu près tout ce qui paraît dans CPC. Donc autant ne pas l'acheter, format déjanté ou non...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce numéro est d'enfer.
Par contre va vraiment falloir coller des taquets au type qui agrafe les pages.

----------


## Elendael

Très bon numéro qui m'a poussé à vider mon compte en banque en prévision des jours à venir.
Cependant, je peux que rebondir sur la remarque de Monsieur Cacao sur cette histoire d'agrafes. En ouvrant le mag' j'ai vu les deux pages centrales s'envoler sous mon regard désappointé.

----------


## Okxyd

> Très bon numéro qui m'a poussé à vider mon compte en banque en prévision des jours à venir.
> Cependant, je peux que rebondir sur la remarque de Monsieur Cacao sur cette histoire d'agrafes. En ouvrant le mag' j'ai vu les deux pages centrales s'envoler sous mon regard désappointé.


Pareil, enfin heureusement c'était sur le teste de RUSE  ::ninja:: .

----------


## gregounech

Toute cette histoire d'agrafe était une Ruse pour nous faire parler de RUSE ou alors pour promouvoir Starcraft 2. :FUUUU:

----------


## Woulfo

> enfin heureusement c'était sur le teste de RUSE .


Ben non justement.  ::(:

----------


## Dragon de pluie

j'ai bien aimé les reportages " live ".... super numéro ! acheté ce matin à biarritz aprés une promenade le long de la plage ,et lu vautré sur mon lit , aux toilettes , à l'apéro en faisant semblant d'écouter mon beau-pere et dans la voiture pendant que ma femme conduisait . Passé à mes trois fils qui ont dévoré le test de starcraft 2 et la preview de diablo 3....tout ça dans la journée .....( à la place de la rédaction j'augmenterai massivement le prix ...enfin je dis ça , je dis rien )

----------


## sosoran

Premier numéro que je reçois.

Pas de pages qui se décollent et je suis agréablement surpris pas ce numéro malgré les quelques avis négatifs sur ce topic, j'ai vraiment pris du plaisir à le lire  ::): 

Je me demande si le prochain aura la même première partie étant donné que la partie gamescon continue dans ce dernier ?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je vais t'aider pourtant à voir ton activité sur ce forum t'es un érudit.
> Ce numéro 218 m'a déçu énormément j'ai donc souhaité avec mon petit niveau réagir.
> Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
> qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction.
> Un peu comme ces gens qui font la queue trois jours avant la sortie du dernier produit Apple,si Steve Jobs 
> leur propose une merde à brancher en USB pouvu qu'il y ait la petite pomme en logo tant pis si ça pue !


Je ne crois pas que tu puisses interpréter ce qu'il y a dans la tête d'un lecteur au moment où il écrit ceci ou cela. C'est en tous les cas un singulier manque de courtoisie.

----------


## Nonok

On peut esperer voir la rédac' au Zalon du Jeux Vidéo de Paris cette année ? Distribution de CPC ? Liquidation de caisse de Söldners dédicacés ? Monsieur Chat en slip pour la promo du magajine ? 

Une réduction... ?  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je remercierais bien Sebum pour son superbe test de Starcraft mais qui sait où il se trouve désormais ?  :Emo:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Dtc ?

----------


## Darkfire8

> Plus clairement, la présentation Gamescom de Medal of Honor c'était Greg Goodrich et sa barbe montrant 20 minutes de rail-shooting en hélicoptère. Si je me souviens bien, c'est Moquette qui s'y est collé et il s'est fait chier lui aussi. C'est bourrin, on bute à peu près tout ce qui passe dans le viseur et même s'il y a moyen de crever si vraiment on n'est pas doué, ça avait l'air trèèès facile.
> 
> Ah, et étant donné que Medal of Honor est pour le reste un FPS qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec cette séquence qu'on a vu, la Gamescom n'a pas apporté grand chose si ce n'est "Y'a au moins du railshooting un peu lourdaud et répétitif pendant une vingtaine de minutes et c'était qu'une partie de la mission, soupir".


A wé quand même !
M'enfin moi si je l'attend c'est seulement pour le mode multi.. un peu comme Battlefield Bad company 2, je n'ai jamais lancé le mode solo mais je n'ai pas regretté mes 45€ !




> Ah, il va falloir que je songe à me faire rembourser la double page de je ne sais quel numéro sur laquelle était posée une tranche de pizza.


 

Ah parce que ça c'était marrant aussi? Perso je préfère l'humour rédactionnel que les mise en page foireuses mais je peut comprendre que ça plaise à d'autres, en tout cas j'ai donné mon point de vue et je tenait à le faire pour que des numéros comme celui ci reste (très) exceptionnels....
Mais bon moi je dois avoir un humour de merde parce que j'ai jamais rit ni même souris une seule fois aux dessins de Couly...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Mais bon moi je dois avoir un humour de merde parce que j'ai jamais rit ni même souris une seule fois aux dessins de Couly...


 ::o:  ::O: 

Oui.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais bon moi je dois avoir un humour de merde parce que j'ai jamais rit ni même souris une seule fois aux dessins de Couly...


Non, heureusement qu'on ne rit pas tous aux mêmes choses  ::o: . Et Couly est également trop souvent un peu trop métaphysique pour moi aussi je te rassure  ::P: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

Acheté ce matin.
Il est......... Surprenant.  ::O: 

Vous auriez pu aussi le sous-titrer : "Ceci n'est pas un magasine".
 ::ninja:: 













Oui surprenant.
Conceptuel même.

----------


## reveur81

Un grand bravo pour ce numéro  ::): . Excellent. Autant sur le fond, que sur la forme (idée originale et plaisante).

----------


## jojozekil

Ca veut rien dire en effet.
Chacun a ses propres trucs qui le font marrer. Les dessins de Couly je les trouve moyennement drôles en général. Il arrive toutefois que certains me fasse franchement marrer. Genre le webmaster qui fout le feu à son notepad, bien fun  :^_^:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Conceptuel même.


Ouais conceptuel, c'est le mot. Et c'est pas mal d'ailleurs. Par contre, je suis le seul à être étonné qu'ils aient fait autant de trucs dans la seule journée du 18 août ?





> Non, heureusement qu'on ne rit pas tous aux mêmes choses . Et Couly est également trop souvent un peu trop métaphysique pour moi aussi je te rassure .





> Ca veut rien dire en effet.
> Chacun a ses propres trucs qui le font marrer. Les dessins de Couly je les trouve moyennement drôles en général. Il arrive toutefois que certains me fasse franchement marrer. Genre le webmaster qui fout le feu à son notepad, bien fun


Ouais nan mais de là à ne jamais rire, voire sourire, quand même, y'a une marge !

----------


## Jeckhyl

half c'est un peu la valeur sûre de Couly  ::P: .

----------


## P'titdop

Je viens de le finir. Qu'est-ce que j'ai rigolé. Sans déconner Messieurs, vous êtes très bons.

----------


## Ammoodytes

J'ai sauté sur le magazine dès que je l'ai aperçu chez mon petit marchand : il n'en a vraiment pas beaucoup à chaque fois et je me fais souvent grillé. Donc j'étais déjà heureux de l'avoir.
Et bien sûr j'étais heureux de le lire. Mais je n'ai absolument pas été surpris par le style et la mise en page, c'est tellement dans l'esprit CPC (ou du moins l'image que je m'en fais) que je n'ai pas eu d'effort à faire. Je l'ai lu comme n'importe quel autre Canard PC en fait.

----------


## Elian

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on atteint des nouveaux sommets de connerie dans ce numéro. J'adore !

----------


## TeHell

Très bon numéro, bon reportages sur la gamescom (un poil forcés peut être de temps à autres ??? je me pose la question.), j'ai adoré la revue de la présentation de FinalFantasy (j'aurais aimé y être pour voir ça). Les présentations Razers avaient l'air bien sympa aussi.

Finalement le monde pro du JV semble être un gros repaire de neuneus!! ...??? De gros zombies prêts à tous gober et qui crie au génie à chaque fois qu'un game designer pète avec traces de freins???

voilà, il me reste encore la fin du milieu à lire (après la page qui se détache  ::o:  ).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Boulon a aimé le dernier Bioshock, rassurant.

----------


## yamasoutra

Une chose est certaine le forum de canard est sympathique,vivant et les intervenants globalement courtois.
De plus suite à mes posts précédents et devant ma réaction les gens de la rédaction m'ont remboursé mes 4.3€ c'est un beau geste commercial j'aime Canard PC

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Une chose est certaine le forum de canard est sympathique,vivant et *les intervenants globalement courtois*.
> De plus suite à mes posts précédents et devant ma réaction les gens de la rédaction m'ont remboursé mes 4.3€ c'est un beau geste commercial j'aime Canard PC


Dans les bons topics oui...

----------


## Max_well

Ce numéro, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'aime CanardPC. Parce qu'ils essaient, tentent, expérimentent, nous proposent des articles qui sortent de l'ordinaire.

Et sinon je fais parti de la LDCPCDLPCSB (Ligue des Canard PC Dont La Page Centrale Se Barre)

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Une chose est certaine le forum de canard est sympathique,vivant et les intervenants globalement courtois.
> De plus suite à mes posts précédents et devant ma réaction les gens de la rédaction m'ont remboursé mes 4.3€ c'est un beau geste commercial j'aime Canard PC


Ha ? Merci pour cette info, on n'était pas au courant à la rédaction.
Non plus sérieusement, je démens totalement et tout à fait officiellement cette allégation.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Non plus sérieusement, Je démens totalement et tout à fait officiellement cette allégation.


Ha merde, parce justement j'étais plutôt déçu du mag depuis 2 ans et demi  ::siffle::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ha merde, parce justement j'étais plutôt déçu du mag depuis 2 ans et demi


Bof, petit joueur. Je crois qu'on est nombreux à ne plus l'aimer depuis le N°2, le N°2 quelle déception.


 ::P: 

En tous les cas je l'ai dévoré ce numéro et il était bon (sauce curry).

----------


## Ashraam

> En tous les cas je l'ai dévoré ce numéro et il était bon (sauce curry).


Les agrafes également ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Bonjour,
> Quelle déception  que ce numéro 218 ,vous qui savez dénoncer
> Les foutages de gueule et bien là vous en avaient commis un magistrale. Cela tombe très mal juste le numéro qui subit la hausse(8.60€/mois tout de même les gars)


Ce qui nous fait du 9960 euros par siècle (si on dit que le numéro d'été reste à 5 euros) ! Scandale !

----------


## LaVaBo

J'arrive pas à savoir la proportion dans les articles de la Gamescon :
- de notes véritablement prises sur place
- de textes briefés pour tous être dans le ton, mais écrits à l'arrache sur place
- de textes retravaillés après-coup

On voit des répétitions, un style plus maladroit que ce dont on a l'habitude. Et en même temps, tout un scénario qui évolue, pour Sebum au moins, vers des pistes pour "expliquer" la "disparition" de l'équipe (ou la sienne au moins).

Préméditation ou improvisation ?  :tired:

----------


## Gobelin

Je ne connais pas les raisons exactes qui ont conduit à ce numéro "spécial" mais j'avoue que , me concernant, ça a parfaitement atteint son but : me surprendre.

J'ai quand même cru, en ouvrant CPC, que l'édito était lié au procès dont on attend le verdict sous peu ...

En tout cas, sympa de nous avoir fait vivre cette foire aux jeux konkonédéja post E3 d'une façon différente.  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'arrive pas à savoir la proportion dans les articles de la Gamescon :
> - de notes véritablement prises sur place
> - de textes briefés pour tous être dans le ton, mais écrits à l'arrache sur place
> - de textes retravaillés après-coup
> 
> On voit des répétitions, un style plus maladroit que ce dont on a l'habitude. Et en même temps, tout un scénario qui évolue, pour Sebum au moins, vers des pistes pour "expliquer" la "disparition" de l'équipe (ou la sienne au moins).
> 
> *Préméditation* ou improvisation ?


Voilà.

----------


## Crealkiller

Bon, j'ai souvent vu des gens se pleindre ici des pages centrales ou de problème d'impression, que je n'avais jamais, et j'avais finis par penser que ce n'était que des cas isolé ou des personnes maltraitant leur magajine préféré. 
Mais là, j'ai vu ce que ça fait, c'est triste de voir ses pages s'envoler ::sad:: .
Bref j'aimerai moi aussi faire partie de la LDCPCDLPCSB !!

Et coller une baffe à celui qui colle les pages!

----------


## Flyn

Pareil qu'un peu tout le monde dans mon cas:

- Surpris mais me suis bien marré
- Page centrale qui s'est barrée.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Les agrafes également ?


Bah comme tout le monde : elles s'étaient barrées !  :^_^:

----------


## Elian

En direct live de Bruxelles, la page du milieu vient de se détacher de l'agrafe du haut. MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY ! C'est un drame de plus qui se joue en cette ville maudite des dieux.

----------


## Gwargl

Idem pour les agrafes alors que jusqu'ici j'avais été épargné (et que je prenais les mecs qui se plaignaient pour des gros bourrins).

----------


## von_yaourt

Moi j'ai les DEUX pages centrales qui se sont détachées. J'ai un test de RUSE volant.  ::sad::

----------


## Rom1

> Ha ? Merci pour cette info, on était pas au courant à la rédaction.
> Non plus sérieusement, Je démens totalement et tout à fait officiellement cette allégation.


Surement un coup de Half.

----------


## Septa

> Moi j'ai les DEUX pages centrales qui se sont détachées. J'ai un test de RUSE volant.


Pareil ici... C'est curieux quand même...

Sinon j'ai été un poil déçu par le compte rendu de la gamecon. Vu les premiers retour je m'attendais à un truc plus "tordu"...
Mais bon ça se lit bien.

----------


## jojozekil

> Idem pour les agrafes alors que jusqu'ici j'avais été épargné (et que je prenais les mecs qui se plaignaient pour des gros bourrins).


Je savais pas, j'ai passé une souflante à ma gamine...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tenshu

Idem pour les pages centrales, vous faites bien de raquer plus en fab  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon je trouve la partie Gamescon aussi drôle que pénible à lire.
Pas sûr que je vous recommanderais de réitérer la chose.

----------


## dutilleul

Pour les magazines de Monsieur Cacao...je propose de lui mettre des agrafes de soutien-gorges....Ce sont les seuls qu'il n'arrive pas à détacher.  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Putain, les pages du test de RUSE.  :tired:  Bon je m'en foutais de RUSE donc je suis passé à autre chose mais quand même ! Bouuh !

----------


## Nono

C'est pas parce qu'elles se détachent qu'il est interdit de les lire. J'ai lu le test de RUSE dans un bus avec le magazine qui dégueulait de partout, et je l'ai même fini alors que je sortais en marchant à moitié vers chez moi (l'autre moitié était ralenti par toute sorte d'obstacles qu'on ignore totalement en temps normal).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vais t'aider pourtant à voir ton activité sur ce forum t'es un érudit.
> Ce numéro 218 m'a déçu énormément j'ai donc souhaité avec mon petit niveau réagir.
> Tous ces lecteurs satisfaits de ce n°218 veulent à mon avis être "dans le coup" ne pas montrer 
> qu'ils ont été déçus des fois que ce serait une blague de la rédaction.
> Un peu comme ces gens qui font la queue trois jours avant la sortie du dernier produit Apple,si Steve Jobs 
> leur propose une merde à brancher en USB pouvu qu'il y ait la petite pomme en logo tant pis si ça pue !


Envoi l'adresse de ton dealer, ça a l’air d'être de la bonne!

----------


## Mark Havel

Bon j'avoue, lire les reportages de l'E3, c'était sympa et tout, mais comparé à celui de la GamesCom, hahahaha, que c'était plat et ennuyeux. Avec ça et la page centrale amovible, ce CPC restera dans l'histoire.

----------


## yamasoutra

> Envoi l'adresse de ton dealer, ça a l’air d'être de la bonne!

----------


## pins

De la bonne pomme !

Car lol !

----------


## Lezardo

> *j'ai tapé en plein dans la pomme!!!!*





> De la bonne pomme !
> 
> Car lol !





Bon sinon plus sérieusement l'article de Boulon sur Ass kickers a piqué ma curiosité et du coup en voulant savoir un peu plus sur ce titre (qui au passage m'a l'air fort sympathique) je suis tombé la dessus: 
http://www.ago-games.com/blog/?p=78

Alors Mr Boulon comme ca on écrit tout et n'importe quoi dans la frénésie de la GamesCon  ::ninja::

----------


## lokideath

J'ai trouvé ce numéro bof bof, pour ne pas dire nul. Par contre pas de soucis d'agrafes, donc on va dire que c'est un bon numéro. Non je n'ai rien à ajouter.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Soucis d'agraffes


Canard pc, le premier magasine déja dégraffé pour plus de commodité quand il n'ya plus de papiers aux WC!

PS: mais la prochaine fois il faudrait un truc moins interessant aux pages centrales que le test de RUSE style un test a 1/10 ou mieux les mots croisés ou le papier culture qui du coup porterais bien son nom! :nepastaper:

----------


## jojozekil

> Canard pc, le premier magasine déja dégraffé pour plus de commodité quand il n'ya plus de papiers aux WC!


Comment ? Y a des gens qui lisent CPC aux chiottes ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> PS: mais la prochaine fois il faudrait un truc moins interessant aux pages centrales que le test de RUSE style un test a 1/10 ou mieux les mots croisés ou le papier culture qui du coup porterais bien son nom! :nepastaper:


Bah non, en général plus le jeu est mauvais, plus le papier est savoureux ::wub::

----------


## Nono

> Bon sinon plus sérieusement l'article de Boulon sur Ass kickers a piqué ma curiosité et du coup en voulant savoir un peu plus sur ce titre (qui au passage m'a l'air fort sympathique) je suis tombé la dessus: 
> http://www.ago-games.com/blog/?p=78
> 
> Alors Mr Boulon comme ca on écrit tout et n'importe quoi dans la frénésie de la GamesCon


C'est du journalisme total !  ::o:

----------


## Archambaut

A lire tous ces posts sur l'agrafe détachée de la page centrale, je sais pas pourquoi, je m'étais imaginé autre chose que ce que j'ai finalement trouvé. 

Sinon, merci à la rédac pour le ton rafraîchissant. Bravo pour les efforts fournis et pour la volonté de sortir des sentiers archi-battus : très bon numéro selon moi.

----------


## Scykhe

Encore un CPC qui surprend et ça fait plaisir comme à chaque fois de ne pas avoir l'impression de relire le même mag avec juste le nom des jeux qui change (comme le topic du ciné façon Toxic  :;):  ).

Sinon je fais aussi partie du club de ceux dont la page centrale se détache.

----------


## Gobelin

Au delà de la présentation qui a pu surprendre ( choquer ?) certains, j'ai du mal à comprendre ceux qui disent qu'il n'y a aucune info.
C'est tout le contraire je trouve.

Et chez moi, l'agrafe tient nickel. Même pas ce petit reproche à faire.  ::P:

----------


## flochy

Je vends un exemplaire du 218 sans le problème de l'agrafe ! 
Non, plutôt, je vais arracher la page centrale, comme ça j'aurais le même magazine que tout le monde...  ::|: 

Sinon, cette histoire de disparition, c'est un prétexte pour ne plus venir sur le forum, ça devait nuire à la productivité.

Continuez comme ça ! Je suis pour ce genre d'entorses à la normalité imposée. C'est ça l'esprit CPC ! :trollinsinde:  ::ninja::

----------


## jackft

Si ne plus venir sur le forum, ça leur permet de faire régulièrement des numéros super originaux et sympas comme ce 218, alors c'est parfait  ::): 

Cette façon d'écrire leurs news sur la GamesCom... rien de mieux pour retranscrire l'ambiance du salon. Même de façon archi-caricaturée. Bien vu.

----------


## flochy

Tiens, je viens de finir le dernier article de la Gamescon (vraiment très bon, je confirme que c'est beaucoup moins chiant à lire qu'un compte-rendu de l'E3 ou autre où de toutes manières, les éditeurs ne lâchent que très peu d'infos). Je tourne la page et...  :WTF:  elle me reste dans les mains...

----------


## kaldanm

Ca m'étonnerais que ce soit c'est fait exprès, ou alors ce serait pousser le trip du "numéro monté par le stagiaire avec les notes de la rédaction" vraiment loin.

Je pense plutôt que Boulon fulmine de ne pas pouvoir s'excuser tout de suite auprès dès lecteurs et que le responsable de l'agrafeuse s'est mangé un coup de contrebasse  ::): .

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha ce numéro  ::lol:: 

J'espère qu'on a des nouvelles des pommés  :^_^: 

En tout cas c'est super sympa à lire j'ai adoré l'ambiance insufflée dans le mag.

Ah et j'ai vu que sur la boite de blazblue y'avait une p'tit citation de Canard Pc, c'est pas la première fois que je vois ça sur une boite de jeu, Canard Pc est in.

----------


## Bebealien

Fini de le lire ce matin.
Forme suprenante... et j'avoue que j'ai pas trop accroché. Ce n'est pas une question de "c'était mieux avant", mais plus de pénibilité à la lecture.

Et bravo à Thomasorus pour son premier article qui m'a fait piger quelque chose aux jeux de baston.

----------


## Nono

> Et bravo à Thomasorus pour son premier article qui m'a fait piger quelque chose aux jeux de baston.


Oué mais faut se concentrer  ::wacko:: 

Je reviens pour une question : la preview de Bioshock à la Gamescom, c'était bien Bioshock 3 ? Parce qu'il me semble avoir lu "Bioshock 2" dans le titre, du coup je comprenais plus rien (j'ai suivi de loin cette série, mais quand même...)

----------


## jojozekil

A propos de cette histoire de J+5. Si il est sorti le 3, J+5 c'est demain non ?
Alors vous pensez qu'on aura droit à quoi ?

----------


## Akodo

La webcam HD de la rédac enfin pour tous.

----------


## Anonyme871

> A propos de cette histoire de J+5. Si il est sorti le 3, J+5 c'est demain non ?
> Alors vous pensez qu'on aura droit à quoi ?


Je pense plutôt que c'est écrit " confidentielle jusqu'à J+5 sortie de cpc218", avec un courrier daté du 29/08. J+5 = 3 septembre, sortie officielle de cpc 218.

----------


## bigoud1

Pour le prochain numéro mettez un soutif en bonus en page centrale. On a tous révé d'un soutif qui se dégrafe tout seul !

----------


## pouydu

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut mon avis mais j'ai aimé la prise de risque ! J'ai aimé le ton et la présentation de la chose.

Je n'ai pas aimé l'agrafe qui rend deux pages volantes mais ça reste mineur.

Et j'ai lu récemment même si ça date que AHL aimait canard PC.

----------


## LtBlight

Ayant terminé la lecture du 218, je tiens à féliciter la prise de risques prise par la rédac, j'ai trouvé le numéro très bon, très frais, et le dossier de la GamesCom avec notamment les passages 

Spoiler Alert! 


au dictaphone

 sont terribles. Une question qui me taraude, si on retrouve la rédaction : l'article sur MaMH6, la question sortie par Boulon à la fin de l'article est-elle vraie? Je suppose que oui, mais j'ai trouvé ça assez couillu et bien pensé.  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Les agrafes également ?


Y'en avait pas!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon sinon plus sérieusement l'article de Boulon sur Ass kickers a piqué ma curiosité et du coup en voulant savoir un peu plus sur ce titre (qui au passage m'a l'air fort sympathique) je suis tombé la dessus: 
> http://www.ago-games.com/blog/?p=78
> 
> Alors Mr Boulon comme ca on écrit tout et n'importe quoi dans la frénésie de la GamesCon


Visiblement le dev n'aime pas l'idée d'être gaucho.

----------


## ElGato

Hunter S. Thompson me signale, du fin fond de l'atmosphère où ses cendres ont été expulsées, que le CanardPC 218 lui a tout piqué.

Bon, moi je m'en fous, j'aime bien quand même...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Je reviens pour une question : la preview de Bioshock à la Gamescom, c'était bien Bioshock 3 ? Parce qu'il me semble avoir lu "Bioshock 2" dans le titre, du coup je comprenais plus rien (j'ai suivi de loin cette série, mais quand même...)


C'est fait exprès. Histoire de remettre une couche sur le fait que Bioshock 2 n'est qu'un Bioshock 1.5.  ::ninja:: 




> Visiblement le dev n'aime pas l'idée d'être gaucho.


C'est clair ! Mais j'ai l'impression à lire son disclaimer qu'il a pas compris que c'était de l'humour.

----------


## jojozekil

> C'est clair ! Mais j'ai l'impression à lire son disclaimer qu'il a pas compris que c'était de l'humour.


Anéfé  :tired:

----------


## Thomasorus

> Fini de le lire ce matin.
> Forme suprenante... et j'avoue que j'ai pas trop accroché. Ce n'est pas une question de "c'était mieux avant", mais plus de pénibilité à la lecture.
> 
> Et bravo à Thomasorus pour son premier article qui m'a fait piger quelque chose aux jeux de baston.


Merci mon lapin ! ::wub:: 




> Oué mais faut se concentrer


Of course. :B): 
Plus sérieusement y en a d'autres qu'ont pas compris le test de blazblue et faudra que je revoie ma copie, ou juste ça vous a pris un peu de court ?  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

Intéressant mais roboratif ton test, beaucoup de nouvelles notions à appréhender.

Et Fishbone est toujours aussi excellent.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Plus sérieusement y en a d'autres qu'ont pas compris le test de blazblue et faudra que je revoie ma copie, ou juste ça vous a pris un peu de court ?


C'est un très bon premier test (je n'avais même pas remarqué que c'était un rédacteur différent au début) mais si tu veux mon avis il est trop descriptif, ce qui est un peu roboratif effectivement, même si ça donne une bonne idée du jeu. C'est plus agréable quand le côté descriptif est relégué à la preview et que le test est en quasi-totalité une critique, comme pour celui de Ruse par exemple. Bon, à ta décharge la preview date de février il me semble.

----------


## dalgwen

Je suis un profane du jeu de baston (celui qui aime moyennement ça, appuie sur tous les boutons et qui considère comme une victoire le fait de sortir volontairement un dragon punch qui touche), et j'ai bien aimé l'article.
J'ai compris grosso-modo que Blazblue était un bon jeu de baston orienté hardcore, j'ai aimé lire des infos sur tous ces concepts que je connaissais pas.
Bref, je n'étais pas la cible, mais pour le coté informatif je suis content de l'avoir lu.

Certes il était un peu indigeste, mais je ne vois pas comment faire un truc pointu sans l'être aux yeux des joueurs du dimanche comme moi  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le test de Blazblue rentre trop dans le détail je pense. On voit que tu aimes ton sujet et veux le partager mais ça fait justement trop passionné. J'avais le même défaut quand un mec me demandait un renseignement sur _Anarchy Online_ qui nécessitait comme réponse un simple _oui/non_, et que je lui tenais la grappe pendant une heure à lui développer les subtilités du jeu.

----------


## bigoud1

Un peu pareil que ces messieurs ci dessus... Avant de venir sur ce post j'avais même pas remarqué qu'il y avait un p'tit nouveau ! Donc bon papier je dirai  :;):  Je suis pas un fan des jeux de baston mais j'ai pris plaisir a lire le test (c'est pas pour autant que je vais m'y mettre hein), par contre je suis d'accord aussi pour dire que l'article aurait été un peu mieux s'il avait été plus court et plus concis il aurait gagner en punch, on perd en attention sur la fin.

----------


## Raddi

Sébum a passé un palier avec ce numéro. Un vrai bonheur de lecture. Merci Monsieur.

----------


## bigoud1

> Sébum a passé un palier avec ce numéro. Un vrai bonheur de lecture. Merci Monsieur.


+1.  :;):  Il a de l'avenir ce garçon ! Enfin s'il arrive à sortir des couloirs des souterrains de la gamescon.

----------


## thomzon

Fini hier, sans pages détachées.
Pour la surprise, je dis bravo, c'était vraiment inattendu.
Pour la qualité de la surprise, je suis mitigé. Ca m'a pas spécialement déplu, mais je lirais pas un tel format régulièrement.

Quand au test de Thomasorus, pour ceux qui disent que c'est "trop", je pense le contraire.
Un test de jeu de baston qui reste en surface, ça n'a pas d'intérêt. Vous trouvez ça trop parce que c'est un genre que vous ne connaissez pas, vu qu'il est sous-représenté sur PC. Mais si ça se multiplie, son (à Thomas') vocabulaire barbare n'aura bientôt plus de secret pour vous.

Sinon le test est bon, donc bravo, et ça me donne envie de jouer à CS  ::'(:

----------


## Thomasorus

Je suis en fait d'accord avec vous concernant le coté indigeste mais je savais pas trop comment aborder le test autrement. Au final on peut voir dans ce numéro qu'on a un peu deux tendances, une à la sécurité réussie façon Starcraft 2 (et qui s'applique aussi a SFIV qui est basé exactement sur le même principe de reprendre les vieux pots), et une à l'innovation façon Ruse et Blazblue.

Le souci c'est que Starcraft et Ruse vous connaissez tous un minimum car vous connaissez l'histoire du genre, vous avez tous joué à quelques RTS de ces dernières années, bref vous avez la culture pour comprendre de quoi parlent les testeurs.
Dans mon cas j'aurais bien balancé Cash que Blazblue reprenait des éléments de Darkstalkers, que le jeu avait des matchs-ups de 8-2 sur certains persos, que le negative edge était une super idée pour Carl, que le hitstun de l'insecte D d'Arakune était abusé, sauf que vous connaissez probablement peu ou pas tous ces termes qui sont pourtant ultra monnaie courante dans le milieu.

Donc en toute modestie je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux vous "enseigner" le genre en étant un peu chiant mais au moins vous sauriez de quoi on parle. De plus avec la renaissance des jeux de fight, on s'oriente toujours plus vers des jeux qui sont des remakes des gameplay des années 90 (comme starcraft encore une fois, mais dans la baston), et on oublie totalement 10 années d'évolution, et tout le monde trouve ça normal.
La faute probablement à peu de sorties en occident, au fait que les journalistes consoles soient de moins en moins habitués à se casser le cul pour jouer, et ne veulent tout simplement pas d'une évolution dont il se sentirait exclus car ils n'ont plus suivi le genre pendant dix ans sans vouloi l'admettre. Dans ce contexte Blazblue qui est l'évolution logique du genre est difficile à expliquer et surtout à recontextualiser, car personne ou presque ne prend la peine de le faire.

Vala, désolé pour ceux qui ont eut mal à la tête. ^^

----------


## kilfou

Nan mais félicitations, t'as réussi là où j'ai échoué avec le dossier Jeux vidéo & BD.

Mais je pense qu'un dossier sur ce sujet avant le test aurait pu être bien utile.

----------


## jojozekil

Surtout les gens ne pensent pas qu'un jeu de baston puisse avoir tant de profondeur. Ils ont en tête le truc fun où tu bourrines comme un goret avec des étoiles qui sortent de partout.

----------


## Raddi

> Mais je pense qu'un dossier sur ce sujet avant le test aurait pu être bien utile.


Absolument. Toute la première partie de ton test n'avait pas lieu d'être. Il valait mieux garder ces éléments pour un dossier et enchaîner avec le test, quitte à le repousser un peu. Bon boulot sinon  :;):

----------


## Thomasorus

Ouais mais un dossier alors qu'il n'existe que deux jeux du genre sur PC c'est un peu idiot, autant faire un résumé pour vous expliquer.

A la limite si un jour on peut faire un dossier sur l'emulation basta et surtout GGPO qui permet de jouer online à ces jeux, pourquoi pas, mais pour le coup le dossier eut été de trop.

Si vous voulez en savoir plus sur la théorie de jeu du VS fighting, écoutez donc ça : http://basgrospoing.fr/2010/02/le-po...rsus-fighting/

----------


## Raddi

Bah c'est difficile de trouver un équilibre, c'est sûr. Ça n'intéresse pas les pros qui savent déjà tout sur le sujet, mais c'est trop technique pour le débutant...

----------


## Nono

Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si c'est mon temps d'inactivité où le controlleur, mais j'ai pas réussi à sortir un seul hadoken la fois où j'ai joué à SF4 sur Xbox360. Alors qu'avant je réussissais avec un pauvre pad Mégadrive.  ::(: 

Donc apprendre les nouvelles tactiques du jeu de baston alors que je m'énerve sur un hadoken, c'était peut-être trop ambitieux pour moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Merci mon lapin !
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> Plus sérieusement y en a d'autres qu'ont pas compris le test de blazblue et faudra que je revoie ma copie, ou juste ça vous a pris un peu de court ?


My 2 cents sur ton test : très bonne qualité technique, on sent que tu maîtrises le sujet (je suis profane mais j'ai réussi à comprendre). La qualité d'écriture est également là, le test est plaisant à lire.
Mais, le propose oscille entre un test de Blazblue et un dossier sur le jeu de baston (que je me ferais une joie de lire). Tu te concentres peut-être trop sur la spécificité de Blazblue vis-à-vis du très classique SFIV, or le glissement est au bord du hors-sujet.
J'aurais préféré un gros dossier jeu de baston suivi d'un test un peu plus court de Blazblue. Du reste je ne sais pas si cette solution a été envisagée et écartée par le rédac-chef.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Merci mon lapin !
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> Plus sérieusement y en a d'autres qu'ont pas compris le test de blazblue et faudra que je revoie ma copie, ou juste ça vous a pris un peu de court ?


Non j'ai enfin compris qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'appuyer à toute vitesse sur toutes les touches de la manette. je me suis couché nettement moins con. merci !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sérieusement bravo Thotho. Mais j'avoue j'en resterais à SF4. La complexité dans les jeux de baston je laisse ça aux autres ::'(: .

----------


## Euklif

Bon, je me le suis finalement pris (trop de commentaires pour être ignoré). Donc je m'en vais de mon petit avis sur la mise en page et le test de Thomas.
Et comme je suis super doué pour inclure ça en douceur, autant le dire tout de go : la gueule du mag ne m'as ni choqué, ni marqué plus que ça. La police à beau être différente et variée, avec quelques couleurs zarb pour couronner le tout, j'ai trouvé que ça restait toujours lisible tout en restant dans le ton de ce qui se fait habituellement. J'ai même pas autant l'impression de note brut de décoffrage que ce a quoi je m'attendais en lisant le thread, tant ça me semble lointain de ma façon de prendre des notes (a part peut être le papier sur Spec Ops). Surtout que le "remplissage" reste plutôt chiadé, je pense par exemple aux mails de Sebum à Boulon pour Gray Matter et à celui pour Witcher 2.
Ce qui est sur, c'est que ça change. Et ça j'apprécie. Même si le surlignage jaune, ce serait bien qu'il meurt avec ce numéro  ::ninja:: .

Quand au papier du passionné de baston, j'le trouve très bon. Clair, complet et plus que suffisamment vulgarisé (même s'il lui manque un peu de blagounette et qu'il a un peu trop tendance à juger SF4 involontairement). Par contre, la profusion de terme technique aussi laid n'est pas forcément à mon gout. Ca m'étonne d'ailleurs de ne voir personne faire de commentaire dessus quand je me souviens de la polémique sur le "lean" ^^
Et tant que j'y suis, a titre plus perso, Blazeblue à quand même une particularité qui personnellement me rebute et dont je n'ai pas vu faire mention, c'est le manque de coup des persos. Alors oui, ils sont uniques et y a pas mal de niveaux d'attaques et de défenses pour compenser mais quand même, avoir une palette de coup un peu plus étendu ne serait pas de refus. Je le trouve quand même un peu trop vieille école de ce coté là. Ca le destine vraiment à ceux qui veulent s'investir... Et pratiquement qu'a eux j'ai envie de dire.

Ha et pendant que j'y pense : pendant que tout le monde tombe amoureux de sébum, c'est plutôt le père Moquette qui m'enchante ces derniers temps. Donc chapeau à monsieur.

----------


## TeHell

Tiens, ça parle du test du jeu de baston, que j'ai lu qu'hier soir.

Et bien, je voulais juste dire (et ça tombe visiblement bien) que je l'ai trouvé très sympa.

LE dernier jeu de baston auquel j'ai joué c'est SF2 sur la SNES, j"'avais bien aimé mais trouvé ça hyper dur (j'avais réussi à voir TOUTES les fins ..).
Le test de Thomasorus est vraiment sympa, j'ai bien aimé découvrir un type de jeu auquel je ne jouerais certainement plus jamais (j'aime pas trop ça en fait les jeux de baston), mais j'ai pu, avec ce test, avoir une vision d'un passionné.

Et puis l'article était assez bien écrit.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> LE dernier jeu de baston auquel j'ai joué c'est SF2 sur la SNES, j"'avais bien aimé mais trouvé ça hyper dur


Punaise tu devais être un sacré noob.

----------


## TeHell

> Punaise tu devais être un sacré noob.


 :B): Un super noob, d'ailleurs. Je perds systématiquement aux jeux de baston, de foot, de voiture, etc.., y a que dans les fps (et encore, contre les nuls) que je me défends.

Sinon pour SF2, je me souviens avoir fini le mode histoire avec tous les persos et dans le mode le plus difficile pour avoir les "vraies" fins.

----------


## Galactica

> Sérieusement bravo Thotho. Mais j'avoue j'en resterais à SF4. La complexité dans les jeux de baston je laisse ça aux autres.


J'avais cru comprendre que justement malgré sa sophistication, il restait assez abordable pour les novices dans ce genre de jeu.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bon numéro, mais par rapport a la gamecom, j'avais une question primeurdialeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh.
Quid de Stalker 2?

----------


## ToasT

Il est trop bien ce numéro.
Sébum ? Je...Je.... Je t'aime.

----------


## Pym

Ouais pas mal du tout le test baston ! 
Très didactique, plus dossier dans la forme que vraiment test (pas trop d'humour, pas mal  d'explication technique) mais clair et passionné. Pour un public PC moins familier encore que la moyenne des joueurs console à la baston, c'est ce qu'il fallait, je pense ... 
En tout cas, ça m'a donné envie de m'y mettre !

Juste, tu opposes peut-être un peu trop le jeu à SF4. On a parfois l'impression d'un test en creux du jeu de Capcom en un peu revanchard. 
Tu as très bien expliqué la différence conceptuelle entre les deux jeux (c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai préféré dans ton test, ton analyse de l'évolution du genre et ses différentes philosophies) et on a compris quel était ton camp. Mais ce n'était peut-être pas nécessaire de citer SF4 à chaque paragraphe ou presque, ça faisait presque rêglement de compte des fois ... ^^
Cela dit, c'est vrai qu'on manque de point de référence en matière de baston récente sur PC... Pas facile et tu t'en es bien tiré ! 
L'élitisme pour les noobs, exactement ce que j'attends de Canard PC, bravo ...

----------


## Thomasorus

Ouep c'est ça la difficulté du test en fait, c'est que soit le lecteur n'a aucun point de repère, soit il n'a que SFIV. Donc la première partie était un peu pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas du tout le genre et son fonctionnement, et la seconde avec les comparaisons avec Street Fighter était pour les amateurs de ce dernier qui vont chercher à savoir quelles sont les différences.
Avec boulon avant qu'il ne disparaisse on en avait parlé et ça nous avait semblé être le plus logique car après tout c'est de base un genre sous représenté et Blazblue en particulier ne sera jamais le jeu qu'on proposera a un noob qui n'a jamais touché un stick.

Y a aussi un truc c'est que bien que boulon n'ait pas été d'accord, pour moi noter SFIV PC 9/10 et en faire l'éloge était une faute dans un magasine comme cpc, un peu comme si, parce que ça faisait 10 ans qu'on avait pas vu un call of duty, on lui mettait 9 sur 10 "pour avoir relancé les FPS". Ca en fait pas un jeu de son époque, un bon jeu oui, un très bon jeu oui, mais pas exceptionnel.

Pour moi le test de Starcraft 2 de Sébum exprime clairement comment CPC aurait du tester et noter SFIV, donc normal que je sois un peu désobligeant envers ce jeu (et puis y a d'autres trucs de fana hardcore du genre que je ne peux pas supporter mais que je passe sous silence pour pas vous lourder^^).

Merci pour vos retours en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## Artheval_Pe

> Bon numéro, mais par rapport a la gamecom, j'avais une question primeurdialeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh.
> Quid de Stalker 2?


Stalker 2 n'était pas à la Gamescom. GSC Game World n'a même pas encore choisi d'éditeur.

----------


## mikelion

Bon et bien c'est à mon tour de poster à propos du mag 218. C'est la 1ere fois que je lis CPC, après avoir lu joystick à partir des premiers numéros et étant déç de sa nouvelle nouvelle formule.
Je me suis abonné 6 mois à CPC, étant donné que je ne le trouve pas dans les kiosques de part chez moi.

1er contact avec CPC, le 218 donc. Waoow 'est pas très épais comme mag, mais bon étant abonné, un numéro me revient à moins de 3.50 euros.
je feuillette rapidement le mag, c'est écrit avec une police petite, avec beaucoup de textes, ça me va. je continue à feuilleter et j'arrive au début du mag (je feuillette à l'envers), et là surprise : tin il y a des ratures, la maquette est irrégulière, on croirait plus des notes que des articles. je suis inquiet.
je commence donc ma lecture par l'édito, et je comprends le pourquoi des notes. je pousse un ouf de soulagement.
les premieres pages sur la gamescon me laissent quand meme un peu sur ma fin, meme s'il est évident que l'on ne tire pas grands choses des interviews sur ces stands vu le monde qu'il y avait, enfin c'est l'impression que je ressens en lisant. de plus votre équipe s'est perdue, vous avez des nouvelles?

ensuite viennent les tests, le nerf de la guerre. et là c'est la bonne surprise puisque je trouve des articles bien rédigés, tirant la subtantielle moelle du jeu testé, décrivant le gameplay et l'impression du joueur testeur, plutot que de le survoler et de s'attarder sur les graphismes, comme je le lisais il n'y a pas si longtemps dans un mag "concurent". ainsi les tests de ruse et starcraft 2 m'ont vraiment enchanté, et le test technique de calamity trigger m'a vraiment contenté puisque s'adressant à un public averti, et pas à un public casual, comme dans un mag "concurent".
euuuh, il n'y a pas d'autres jeux testés? ca fait pas beaucoup. les merdes vous les testés et vous en faites de articles aussi?

la preview de batman arkham city m'a carrement donné envi d'y jouer!!

enfin je en savez pas que vous étiez en collaboration avec materiel.net. je vais faire un tour sur ces configs pour matter, comme je vais surement me racheter un pc d'ici 10 mois.


c'est donc une lecture qui m'a enchanté, et qui ne m'a pas laissé sur ma faim niveau contenu. chaque article a le mérite de vouloir etre lu et pas survolé.
vivement le cpc219 donc.

----------


## Thomasorus

C'est la classe de commencer CPC par le 218 et d'y prendre gout !  ::P:

----------


## Darken

Passe sur le forum pour ta future config.  :;):

----------


## Rom1

> Passe sur le forum pour ta future config.


Pour dans 10 mois?  :tired:

----------


## mikelion

J'y passerai dans 10 mois.  

Sinon d'habitude il y a plus de tests dans la mag? parce que là il n'y en a pas beaucoup.

----------


## ToasT

> J'y passerai dans 10 mois.  
> 
> Sinon d'habitude il y a plus de tests dans la mag? parce que là il n'y en a pas beaucoup.


Ca dépend de l'arrivée de jeux vidéos. Y'en a qui sont sortis dont tu attends le test ? 
Par rapport aux mensuels, c'est sur qu'il y a moins de tests par numéro, hein... C'est de l'arithmétique.

Et forcément, tous les jeux super pourris (casse-tête pour mamie 5, etc...) ils les testent pas.

----------


## Anonyme871

> J'y passerai dans 10 mois.  
> 
> Sinon d'habitude il y a plus de tests dans la mag? parce que là il n'y en a pas beaucoup.


Ouai d'habitude il y'en a un peu plus quand même, mais c'est toujours comme ça quand il y'a des salons, le mag est prit d'assaut.

----------


## Phenixy

> Et forcément, tous les jeux super pourris (casse-tête pour mamie 5, etc...) ils les testent pas.


C'est vrai que Simulateur de Bûcherons était une belle réussite.  ::ninja::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah ah, génial les gars ce 218 c'est vraiment du monumentale!

----------


## Higgins

Grave! Complètement gonzo!

----------


## urotec

C'est clair en fan de Mr HS Thompson j'approuve à 100%.

Vive le Gonzo journalisme !  ::wub::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Grave! Complètement gonzo!


 ::|:  J'ai raté le passages du rabat-joie qui nous traitait de gogos... Il est surement parti maintenant.  ::|:  Je suis jamais dans les bon coups!

Ah ouais cette game.con elle est vraiment gonzo, pas de fioritures ni de mises en scène du hardcore direkt!

----------


## Ellierys

Bah pour ma part, j'etais habitué aux HS Hardouere... et j'ai acheté le #218... 

Ca fait un putain de choc quand meme ! Heureusement que l'edito etait la, du coup j'me suis bien marré  ::):

----------


## akumajo

Carrément, mais c'est assez flippant de ne pas retrouver l'équipe. J'èspere que l'on aura des explications car nous sommes inquiet (enfin je). Sinon, si j'avais zieuté le numéro 218 pour découvrir canard PC, je dirais: "ce canard est un Scandale!"

Couly, reviens! Des slips, j'en ai plein a la maison!

----------


## Akodo

Pour ma part j'ai beaucoup aimé ce numéro, certes par moments un peu plus difficile à lire à cause de la police et de l'agencement du texte.
Mais de là à sortir le drapeau Breton et tout...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Carrément, mais c'est assez flippant de ne pas retrouver l'équipe. J'èspere que l'on aura des explications car nous sommes inquiet (enfin je). Sinon, si j'avais zieuté le numéro 218 pour découvrir canard PC, je dirais: "ce canard est un Scandale!"
> 
> Couly, reviens! Des slips, j'en ai plein a la maison!


Putain non c'est plutôt cool en fait s'ils reviennent pas, y'en avait marre de toute façon, c'était tous des brelles, place à une équipe jeune moins consensuel et corrompu. 

Ouais des jeunes qu'on la gniak et des couilles, qu'osent tout!!!!!!!!

En fait CPC c'était bien au début (le 1 surtout, le 2 partait déjà en couille) et puis ils ont voulu des armoires à saveur et là ce fut le début de la fin.

PS : Ce post est à prendre au premier degré, merci.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> En fait CPC c'était bien au début (le 1 surtout, le 2 partait déjà en couille) et puis ils ont voulu des armoires à saveur et là ce fut le début de la fin.


Bourrin m'a tuer !  ::XD:: 
En tout cas la forme de ce numéro désamorce astucieusement le côté redondant des gros salons estivaux, merci CPC !

----------


## P1nGou1N

Je l'ai lu hier soir, et Guy moquette m'a tuer.

Son article sur le stand Razer à la Gamescon m'a fait mourir de rire  ::o:

----------


## Shambelle

> Et forcément, tous les jeux super pourris (casse-tête pour mamie 5, etc...) ils les testent pas.


Si, si, ils en ont quand même testés comme L'incroyable Hulk et sa note mémorable. ::):

----------


## Max_well

Moi ce dont je me rappellerais toujours, c'est Bad Boys 2.
Comme la note.

----------


## Elderath

Votre meilleur numéro depuis longtemps. Chouette! :;):

----------


## Senjin

Un numéro sublime, très littéraire.  Qui m'a emmené tantôt sur les berges du journalisme gonzo, puis trainé au fond des abysses de la cité engloutie de R'lyeh où _Cthuluh rêve et attend.
_La mise en page était dans le ton aussi, et n'etait pas sans rappeler les meilleurs passages de la "Maison des Feuilles".
Bref, plus qu'un magasine de jeux videos, une véritable aventure.

Chapeau les mecs. ::wub:: 

J'ai lu avec horreur dans le sommaire du CPC219 que ce numéro avait été très mal reçu par les lecteurs. 
Quelle bande de cons! 
Qu'ils se crevent les yeux, ils ne verront jamais rien de plus beau.

Pour ma part, j'attends avec impatience le dénouement de la gamescom.

----------

